# What are you craving right now?



## BungoTheElf (Jul 6, 2020)

I always find myself craving specific foods once in a while LOL

I'm really hungry right now and I really want some lime cilantro rice from like qdoba or chipotle and also the meat from there ;____; Maybe it doesn't help that I'm watching kitchen nightmares right now LOL

I might just start cooking it now and make it myself since I'm pretty sure we have lime and I know we should have some cilantro at least in the garden


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 6, 2020)

I miss Korean BBQ... I could get takeout but it’s not the same and I’ll be dead in the ground before I sit down to eat in a restaurant during COVID.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jul 6, 2020)

I had some crab rangoon last night and honestly it gave me a bigger craving for it more than satisfied it  hoping to get some more in like the next week. Maybe even just the dip version? Whatever it takes, I want it!


----------



## jo_electric (Jul 6, 2020)

I was craving a milk tea with boba but I just got one so my craving is satisfied.

Another is cheese fries. Not willing to go to the mall for them though, if they’re even open.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 6, 2020)

Chicken strips and fries.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 6, 2020)

I was craving carrot cake recently so I bought one from the store & it was terrible. There were a million raisins, it did not satisfy the craving. Imma have to bake my own I guess lmao


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 6, 2020)

Fudge Brownies! Specifically one of the corner pieces. I've also been craving this: Spicy Creamy Vegan Ramen, too bad I would need to travel to another city to get it


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2020)

I want chocolate. I want it so bad that I'm going to make cookies in a second lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 6, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I want chocolate. I want it so bad that I'm going to make cookies in a second lol



A real go-getter right here

I really want pizza, and not freezer pizza, like _good_ pizza with pillsbury dough and lots of cheese and lots of pepperoni.

Other than that I crave chocolate late at night. Real chocolate not the fake chocolate like whatever an oreo is.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 6, 2020)

Right now I'm craving boba milk tea. It's so hot today.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 6, 2020)

A slice of strawberry cheesecake would be great right about now!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 6, 2020)

Petit fours and macarons. I'm not a big sweets person, but those two are my weaknesses.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 6, 2020)

Since I just read the thread about how you eat cinnamon rolls, I'm kind of craving one of those right now.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 6, 2020)

Since the pandemic, I haven't had milk tea boba and sushi in months and I have been craving it so bad ;-; I wish I knew how to prepare my own sushi rolls. Ugh, once everything gets better and it is safe to be out and about, you can best believe I'm going to order a bunch of sushi rolls and have my own buffet LOL along with some milk tea ---either wintermelon milk tea or oolong milk tea with salted cheese foam cream yummmm<333


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 6, 2020)

I was going to have ice cream yesterday but wasn't able to, so now I'm still craving ice cream. Specifically a vanilla cone with some chocolate coating.


----------



## Crash (Jul 6, 2020)

i've recently perfected a homemade pizza recipe and i've been dying to make it, but my oven broke recently so i'm suffering :c


----------



## Uffe (Jul 6, 2020)

One juicy hamburger. I haven't had one in a very long time.


----------



## soomi (Jul 7, 2020)

I am craving tacos


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

white cheddar mac and cheese - my mom made some last month and it was so, so good. she’s making it again for dinner tonight and i’m very excited ^_^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Chick fil a milkshakes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm craving pizza with cheese-stuffed crust. I wish more pizza restaurants had this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm craving pizza with cheese-stuffed crust. I wish more pizza restaurants had this.


now I too am craving it


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Jul 7, 2020)

Salted popcorn bc it reminds me of when we could go out to the cinema : (


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2020)

Nachos.. again I love my homemade low budget ones haha


----------



## xTech (Jul 7, 2020)

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Salted popcorn bc it reminds me of when we could go out to the cinema : (


_This._ Just add a nice frosty tango ice blast and it's a perfect day out for me 

I've also been craving a double cheeseburger and the classic over-salted chips from McDonalds for like a month at this point, but according to the app they don't deliver to where I live, and i'm just way too lazy to go out and get it myself orz


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2020)

Sanpellegrino lemonade
Mushrooms


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 7, 2020)

I could eat a really fatty and savoury ramen right now idk don't ask me...


----------



## IonicKarma (Jul 7, 2020)

Maple candy and sushi, but I’m basically always craving those two ;-;


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 7, 2020)

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Salted popcorn bc it reminds me of when we could go out to the cinema : (


Honestly, I'm not a huge fan of popcorn.... but I do miss having it at the movie theater as well   

Is that "Perfect Blue" I see?


----------



## Imbri (Jul 7, 2020)

Not sure what brought it on, but today I've had a craving for fried oysters. I know just where to get some when I get out of work, though, so that'll be dinner tonight!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 7, 2020)

I really want some garlic cheese fingers but they're just so greasy


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 7, 2020)

In the mood for breakfast as always. 

Craving buttermilk pancakes, Trix cereal, and a glass of milk. I also have a faint urge to crush Trix into a pancake batter.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 7, 2020)

the local pepperoni sticks you can get here are amazing, craving some spicy ones rn


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Chick fil a, churros, lava cakes, and ramen. I've been craving them for like three weeks now, it's terrible.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 7, 2020)

I could really go for some rice pudding.


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 7, 2020)

im so craving a pineapple smoothie or taro milk tea boba rn. i havent been able to have any boba at all since lockdown + quarantine


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 7, 2020)

Literally anything sweet lmao but I'm trying to eat better so! No sweets for me.


----------



## honeychi (Jul 7, 2020)

pork dumplings and strawberry shortcake


----------



## Porxelain (Jul 7, 2020)

Chicken Alfredooooo


----------



## Imbri (Jul 7, 2020)

Lady Black said:


> I could really go for some rice pudding.


Not too crazy about rice pudding, but bread pudding or (better yet) grape-nut custard. Mmm!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 7, 2020)

To be cuddled. <3


----------



## Kattea (Jul 7, 2020)

Ramen, I haven't had ramen in so long D:


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 8, 2020)

swedish meatballs but I don't know if I can be bothered


----------



## Corrie (Jul 8, 2020)

Chinese food is the craving today.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 8, 2020)

Sleep


Earlier, I was craving watermelon hi-chews


----------



## deleted (Jul 9, 2020)

Maruchan chicken flavored ramen. I’ve been wanting it for weeks.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

i’m really craving ben and jerry’s chocolate therapy - hopefully the shops will have some in stock today >_<


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Korean food after going to a safe party and and any sweets.


----------



## aloherna (Jul 9, 2020)

Mongolian BBQ :c, the restaurant I use to go to hasn’t opened back up, unfortunately


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 9, 2020)

I almost never crave anything, not a foodie at all, but for whatever reason I'm craving some burger, and fries from the local grillbar right now.


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2020)

Jalapeño poppers. 

I really shouldn't eat them, but that hasn't stopped me putting some in the oven.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2020)

these japanese koala bear crackers ;; knew i shoulda bought more plus idk if that asian store is open anyway


----------



## Jadeth (Jul 9, 2020)

I am craving human affection (but in all seriousness, I really want homemade chicken noodle soup.)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 9, 2020)

i want...... bibimbap  
I keep watching korean cooking videos and I've been wanting it for a while now
or bulgogi i think i just want korean food


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 9, 2020)

I miss the bubble sodas I could get at my colleges nearby cafe. What it is is a handcrafted soda (basically sparkling water with a fruit syrup) with boba at the bottom. They had both traditional boba and boba that was basically a tiny balloon filled with fruit syrup. It was amazing but since I’m an hour and a bit drive from the college town I can’t get any :’(


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 9, 2020)

A buffalo chicken pizza or calzone.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 9, 2020)

i'd reaaaaaaly love a mala xianguo sometime... soon... I'll probably make some this weekend, yummy. (if you don't know what this is, it's kinda like a chongqing-style (spicy!) hotpot, but it's made kinda more like a stir fry with the spicy seasonings instead of a soup)
I finally made some curry yesterday and it was bomb.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 10, 2020)

your souls


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 10, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I was craving carrot cake recently so I bought one from the store & it was terrible. There were a million raisins, it did not satisfy the craving. Imma have to bake my own I guess lmao


Raisins should not be allowed to exist.

I guess I’m craving chocolate and there was another thread talking about coffee earlier so now I want that.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 10, 2020)

Bourbon chicken with lo mein  It's been too long!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Animal crossing has made me crave fresh peaches now. I went to MI on a day trip with my family a couple years ago and we went to a farmer’s market with the most perfect peaches.


----------



## Aerious (Jul 11, 2020)

cheese ravioli with vodka sauce and i could really go for a hug


----------



## sour (Jul 11, 2020)

Japanese curry, always. Was my number one pregnancy craving, never stopped craving. It's just so so so good.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m going to Walmart soon so imma have to grab a bag of candy


----------



## Pupperina (Jul 12, 2020)

Eggs Benedict and hashbrowns


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

pizza    is a craving that just doesn't go away 

also milkshakes ahhh I need some ;-;


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 12, 2020)

A Ben & Jerry’s ice cream cone! Just mint chocolate chunk in a small dish because I take forever to eat ice cream and it almost always melts when I eat it. I’m getting beach blues and in about a week I can fulfill this craving! Also craving a nice cup of hot chocolate but it’s so dang hot outside and I would overheat if I drank some


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 12, 2020)

I am craving some Japanese food at the moment, but I just placed an order from a restaurant up the street so I'll be taking care of that craving soon.


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2020)

sleep


----------



## biibii (Jul 12, 2020)

pho and coconut cream matcha tea with agar jelly


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2020)

Oreos dipped in a glass of almond milk.
In fact, anything Oreo really.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

We’re getting subway tonight!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

Kinda want pizza right now


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Some fried chicken would be great right now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I just realized that I have some frozen fruit in my freezer. Ooh, I might make a smoothie after all!


----------



## Crunchy_Water (Jul 18, 2020)

a regular cheeseburger and fries if you can believe it lol


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 18, 2020)

Its so early right now but I’m craving for milk tea (cream cheese ones), chicken wings, pasta and cheesecake.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 19, 2020)

Nutella toast always sounds good at 12 am.


----------



## xChives (Jul 19, 2020)

A mall pretzel. I haven’t had one in years yet it keeps popping up in my head lately for some reason lol Maybe it’s just nostalgia?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Jul 19, 2020)

Cheesecake.
Specifically, either Salted Caramel or Cinnabon Swirl.
My teeth would hate me, but dear lord I want some right now...


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 19, 2020)

Air conditioning tbh. Lived in the UK for so long (it's not a thing over here) and just missing the cool summer days in HK (since every building ever has AC)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

tacos nachos anything mexican right now to be fair ;;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 19, 2020)

Craving the foods I had in university town... burritos, ramen, shawerma, Booster Juice smoothies.


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2020)

I've been craving salted pringles for a few days, but I'm trying to eat healthier so they're off the cards


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 19, 2020)

It seems like I specifically crave Pepsi out of a can and not a bottle almost every night recently


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 20, 2020)

I really want sushi. In particular my old neighborhood Sushi place that did carry out only and looked super shady but everyone that knew about it knew that it was quality sushi at a great price.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 20, 2020)

Chicken katsu


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm trying to hang on a diet, so anything greasy would be great. A big bbq would be great. Sigh.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2020)

Mushrooms. Always mushrooms. I'm thinking vegetable stir-fry for dinner.


----------



## daisyy (Jul 20, 2020)

this thread is so dangerous (to my waistline lol)
frozen custard sounds amazing, it's hot as hell where i am


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

We were talking about barbecue ribs so now I really want some...


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

Anything. We have food but mostly fruits and vegetables... I want some fried chicken honestly.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Anything. We have food but mostly fruits and vegetables... I want some fried chicken honestly.


Go for it!

I was going to cook something healthy. Instead I ordered in from a local Chinese takeaway.


----------



## Neb (Jul 20, 2020)

I am craving iced coffee right now. It’s been hot all week and a cup would help so much.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

Crackers and cheese.  It’s my favorite thing to eat while watching anime.  Too bad I don’t think I have either right now.  :[


----------



## Neb (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Keyla (Jul 20, 2020)

Chocolate!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2020)

Food tbh. I just want to eat.


----------



## InuSaki (Jul 21, 2020)

Cheesy Roll Tacos :,(


----------



## niconii (Jul 21, 2020)

Grilled meat particularly samgyeopsal! Would also love to have some brown sugar milk tea atm haha


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m craving donuts rn.


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 21, 2020)

Honestly just fried chicken


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 21, 2020)

Pizza! I need a pizza in my life soon. Problem is the pizza places around me don't make awesome pizza. If things were normal out there, I'd be going to the next state over for a pizza tonight! Haha!


----------



## satine (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm craving a lot of different things today. I didn't get any sleep last night (long story, but basically, there is a strange man going around to different houses in my very wooded and rural little town and creeping all the way up their properties to knock on their windows and jiggle the door handles to see if they're open lol) so I've been more susceptible to cravings. Mostly craving tex mex lol. There's this restaurant chain in TX, predominately around where I live near DFW called Rosa's and I don't know why but their food is so delicious to me. I love it out of everything. I also love Whataburger like most Texans, don't get me wrong, but lately I've been craving Rosa's nonstop! It sucks for my dieting attempts.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 21, 2020)

Something fresh an citrusy sounds good to me.


----------



## Misha (Jul 24, 2020)

Hugs. More contact with loved ones. More talking to people in general. Corona has really thrown my life for a loop, and the people around me all seem to have a circle at home to fall back on and I just don't have that, really.

But some chocolate would be alright too ngl


----------



## Imbri (Jul 24, 2020)

@Misha I hear you about the hugs and contact. I live alone with my cats, and I like that, but I do miss contact.

I'm also craving a Dilly Bar or a cherry-dip cone from DQ.


----------



## Misha (Jul 24, 2020)

Imbri said:


> @Misha I hear you about the hugs and contact. I live alone with my cats, and I like that, but I do miss contact.
> 
> I'm also craving a Dilly Bar or a cherry-dip cone from DQ.


I hope some contact and hugs will be coming your way when possible <3 Also could you pet your cats for me, if they'd like to? Because now I'm craving petting a cat too haha


----------



## Imbri (Jul 24, 2020)

Misha said:


> I hope some contact and hugs will be coming your way when possible <3 Also could you pet your cats for me, if they'd like to? Because now I'm craving petting a cat too haha


I hope you get hugs soon, too! And I will absolutely give my cats ear scritches from you.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 24, 2020)

panda express' orange chicken 

I'm going to try and make a copycat recipe soon, so hopefully that turns out well lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 24, 2020)

Some casserole would be good right now. Been forever since I had that.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 24, 2020)

i really want some frozen custard right now


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 24, 2020)

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## AC.Newbie (Jul 24, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Nachos.. again I love my homemade low budget ones haha


So much of this...


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 25, 2020)

I would love boba right now. The last time I had boba was probably a month or two ago, it didn’t really taste amazing since I made it myself xD


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

Orange chicken and fried chicken. Something with meat in it, steak would smack


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 27, 2020)

A cup of Dole peaches... I miss you peach cups... gimme gimme... ;w;​


----------



## 14joe41 (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm craving sushi soooo bad. I ate so much junk today and whenever I eat bad I feel like sushi for some reason


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm either in my pizza or peanut-butter ice cream mode.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 28, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> I always find myself craving specific foods once in a while LOL
> 
> I'm really hungry right now and I really want some lime cilantro rice from like qdoba or chipotle and also the meat from there ;____; Maybe it doesn't help that I'm watching kitchen nightmares right now LOL
> 
> I might just start cooking it now and make it myself since I'm pretty sure we have lime and I know we should have some cilantro at least in the garden



I can go for a seafood boil so badly...I've never tried it before but it looks delicious!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m craving for fast food at the moment, particularly French fries. It’s so hard trying to cut them down but I can’t because of their irresistible taste. My belly fat is forming because of this lol.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 28, 2020)

Popcorn. I don't think I have any, either.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 29, 2020)

I want sushi but the closest Yo Sushi is in Leicester which I think is still in a local lockdown :/


----------



## Pikabun (Jul 29, 2020)

I want korean bonchon chicken so bad the place I live doesn’t have it


----------



## Imbri (Jul 29, 2020)

Key Lime Pie. Actually, I may stop at the store on my way home and pick up the ingredients for a mock key lime pie. It's an old Weight Watchers recipe that is really nice when it's hot out.


----------



## jo_electric (Jul 29, 2020)

A warm and fresh Cinnabon


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 30, 2020)

N-Nachos... owo

or... or umm...

Shrimp alfredo ;w;​


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm currently craving the deadly Taco Bell


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Confidence.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 30, 2020)

Sushi. Every. Single. Day. Specifically, it’s usually with raw salmon.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 2, 2020)

Vanilla ice cream cone


----------



## milktae (Aug 16, 2020)

pockyy I haven’t had it in awhile :c


----------



## riummi (Aug 16, 2020)

hot pot!! even though its been around 90s here


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

riummi said:


> hot pot!! even though its been around 90s here


THIS. I don't care if it's hot in the daytime (which it usually is since I live on an island). I'll have it when the sun goes down and enjoy life.

Also, chewy/soft baked M&M cookies.


----------



## -Lychee- (Aug 17, 2020)

A bagel with cream cheese and lox. It's been forever!


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 17, 2020)

McDonald hash brown


----------



## Randi (Aug 17, 2020)

I could really go for some frozen custard, we have a local shop that just has the best.


----------



## PajamaCat (Aug 17, 2020)

Random but I'd really like some fried rice


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

Really craving white hot chocolate...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 17, 2020)

Chocolate cake straight out of the fridge with cookies n cream ice cream.. delicious.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 17, 2020)

I'd like some shawerma and fattoush right now. The one good restaurant within a 5 minute walk of my uni made such great shawerma platters. Their pomegranate dressing and pita chips on the fattoush were so good! ;_;


----------



## Elin (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm craving onion rings, it's been quite a while since I've had any fast food!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

A conversation with someone other than my family... anyone.  Lmao


----------



## Aurita (Aug 17, 2020)

Some blueberry pie a la mode!! had an amazing one in Maine last year and I haven’t had a similar one since


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2020)

lifesavers gummies


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 18, 2020)

I crave boba and creme brûlée, ever since quarantine started I rarely drank boba and haven’t eaten creme brûlée since I have last eaten at a restaurant (last December) xD ughh my mouth is drooling just thinking about it!!


----------



## togeshi (Aug 18, 2020)

Definitely craving soft cookies and warm brownies... there's this store I used to always go to that sells huge warm brownies and I'm really missing it now


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2020)

Some nachos would be nice.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 18, 2020)

A salad with chicken and tomato...


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 18, 2020)

shin ramen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I want the meat that is used in tacos(?)
I can't remember what it's called but I like eating it on it's own with lemon and cilantro on it


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 19, 2020)

A slushie would be perfect right now because of the summer heat!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

Costco pizza, fries, and chicken strips.


----------



## milktae (Aug 19, 2020)

bobaaaa last time I had it was in may I think


----------



## meo (Aug 19, 2020)

Tteokbokki


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 20, 2020)

Any kind of fruity/gummy candy and hot cheetos (not to eat at the same time)


----------



## Imbri (Aug 20, 2020)

Grapenut custard. I used to work at a restaurant that made this and it was amazing. Hard to find, but I always order it if I can.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 20, 2020)

Nutella. Toast.
Have it with some well-made hot cocoa and its ESPECIALLY tasty.


----------



## milktae (Aug 20, 2020)

a hug :’)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 20, 2020)

Kinda craving my mom's hot cocoa now... she makes it perfectly.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 21, 2020)

Sushi or poke bowls. Ice cream from my favorite local shop. Ramen. All of my favorite resturants and I don't feel safe enough to go to them.


----------



## milktae (Aug 25, 2020)

Dino nuggets


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAGHETTI which is for dinner tonight!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2020)

Craving beef-tips over noodles... and sweet potato rolls (sushi)... with yum-yum sauce ;w;​


----------



## meo (Aug 25, 2020)

Sushi.
Always sushi.


----------



## amemome (Aug 26, 2020)

Zwiebelrostbraten. There's a really delicious German restaurant near my place but they were a bit discriminatory towards my family so we haven't really gone ever since the incident. I think the next time I see a good steak at the grocery store, I'll try making it myself.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 27, 2020)

A huge pizza with extra cheese. It's been in general a while since I ate pizza.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 27, 2020)

I am currently craving some Calbee's Nori Shio Potato Chips and Strawberry Hi-Chews =^.^=


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

strawberry shortcake T T or a strawberry parfait omg..


----------



## ReeBear (Aug 28, 2020)

A tub of vegan salted caramel icecream and also craving a big squishy plushie to cuddle. (I'm having a rough day. All the comfort food please.)


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 28, 2020)

Ramen at all times.

Or like... a high-quality deli sandwich... mmm...


----------



## Neb (Aug 28, 2020)

I could really use some sesame chicken right now...


----------



## WalceDony (Sep 3, 2020)

I've not had banana ice cream in years, craving some of that


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2020)

Vanilla pudding ;w;


----------



## Bcat (Sep 3, 2020)

Chocolate. Forever chocolate.


----------



## rianne (Sep 8, 2020)

Caramel egg pudding custard.
Dim sum (any kind, I just waaaaant omg).

; u ;

I cannot obtain either. I crie


----------



## Soigne (Sep 16, 2020)

a nice, cold peach


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm craving for some sushi, especially salmon sushi but due to quarantine, it's been such a long time since I had any. I'm also craving for some salmon or tuna poke bowl. 

Ugggggh I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 16, 2020)

Right now I'm craving Basque cheesecake. I haven't ever tried it before but I kept seeing photos online. I finally ordered a variety box of different flavours (espresso, salted egg, pandan, and original) a week ago and it's literally ALL I can think about  lately XD. Gonna finally pick it up tomorrow and I can't wait! Hopefully it is worth the wait haha


----------



## Snek (Sep 16, 2020)

Chinese noodles and crab empanadas from my favourite restaurant. For dessert I want chocolate ice cream also. Chocolate and only chocolate


----------



## jefflomacy (Sep 16, 2020)

A Reese's but I have none in the house and it's pouring down rain and dark outside so I don't think I'm going to make a gas station trip to get one.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 17, 2020)

Grilled halloumi


----------



## Bcat (Sep 17, 2020)

Some kind of pumpkin dessert. I’m not picky, at this point anything will do. But I’m trying to lose weight so I must resist the siren song.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 17, 2020)

I really want a brownie, but I don't have any, and I'm currently on a diet. Brownies are so delicious though


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 17, 2020)

Pizza!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2020)

almond croissant or a nice big bowl of cereal


----------



## Imbri (Sep 18, 2020)

A salted caramel cookie and a glass of milk. I have the cookies at home (a friend got me some from Insomnia Cookies... yum!), so I just have to pick up a single-serve container of milk on the way home.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 18, 2020)

My mom said she was grabbing pizza like three times in the past two weeks, and keeps not doing it. Sure...I could order some myself. But...yeah, I could go for some pizza. For sure. Lol.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

I've been craving death lately.


----------



## silk.feather (Sep 18, 2020)

I am craving Hawaiian pizza with sprite soooooo bad. It is like the best taste ever when you take a big bite of Hawaiian pizza and drink it down with a can of sprite.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2020)

pad thai sounds really good but will probs order tm


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 18, 2020)

I want creme brulee... despite never having it? It always looks so good... :sobs:


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 19, 2020)

I am seriously craving a nice strong and hot cup of tea whilst sitting on the lounge with my dog watching TV. I've been on my feet all day and would love to relax!


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 19, 2020)

french toast sticks.......


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm hungry for anything...very hungry and empty right now......but there is nothing to eat


----------



## meo (Sep 19, 2020)

Frozen yogurt with fresh fruit.


----------



## N a t (Sep 24, 2020)

MAC N CHEESE


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

instant ramen... i have one pack but have a feeling we're gonna have lunch anyways


----------



## buny (Sep 25, 2020)

some peace of mind

pizza


----------



## Yuni (Sep 25, 2020)

I miss kitsune udon in the city, but it's further than 5km from home. Due to lockdown restrictions, it has been about 5 months since I've had it. 

Or else yoshinoya bowls. Maybe I can visit Japan again next year...


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 25, 2020)

im stressed so i want to stress eat carbs and chocolate............ rude of my brain to want that but anyway


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2020)

Cheesecake. I desperately require cheesecake


----------



## Neb (Sep 25, 2020)

Some orange chicken would be nice...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

poké bowl. had that for the first time yesterday and dayummmmn send me truckloads


----------



## Aurita (Sep 27, 2020)

one of my favorite restaurants is still closed due to covid and I miss their chipotle chicken torta so much  I’m considering trying to make it myself but ugh the bread won’t be nearly the same


----------



## meo (Sep 27, 2020)

Udon noodles.


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 27, 2020)

skittles are the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2020)

Craving a big, fat chocolate bar right now for some reason.


----------



## PumpkabooPie (Sep 28, 2020)

I get bad cravings for pho or other beef noodles dishes here and there and I love foods that include beansprout like some kbbq and like maybe bulgolgi with beansprouts cooked on the side... I could always go for some Gimbap or even lard na. Anything savory


----------



## Soigne (Sep 29, 2020)

a fresh peach! or some cherries. hh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Soigne said:


> a nice, cold peach


ok looks like i'm a simp for fruit


----------



## Fye (Sep 30, 2020)

I've been craving salmon nigiri for a few days now. Sushi has always been a social food for me cause I rarely crave it but I like to have some every now and then, so I would only ever have sushi when going out to dinner with my friends. So with quarantine and all I've only had it once in the past six months and I think its about time to treat myself to some more this weekend


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 30, 2020)

Eggplant  Parmesan


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2020)

I've been craving ramen since the lockdown started.
It's been 6 months


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2020)

McDonalds fries. 

That's not an option, so slumming it with ready salted crisps.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

anything candy right now tbf.. i wanna get pick n mix candy but knowing people don't use gloves when they pick and probs poke around no.

guess i'll settle for some bag.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2020)

Honestly? Wonton soup. I would love a nice wonton soup right now. Yum.


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 1, 2020)

Curry for sure!! Chana masala from my favourite Indian restaurant specifically!

I have also been craving sushi from my favourite sushi place, but I don't feel takeout is worth the price since I like to order a lot of food there and always do all-you-can-eat. I haven't been there since before covid and I miss it!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 1, 2020)

Burgers....oh please l want burgers. It's just been on my mind the whole day xD

Also craving for ribs, yuuuuummmm


----------



## milktae (Oct 1, 2020)

a mazapan :0


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a sudden craving for poutine, despite almost never eating it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

It is half nine in the morning yet for some reason I'm craving a lamb tikka kebab and onion rings.


----------



## moonbunny (Oct 7, 2020)

cheddar broccoli casserole. havent been able to make it lately cuz of my broken hand.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2020)

I have the intense craving for fries right now.  Unfortunately that’s not an option.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

And now I have an intense craving for borgar.   

Good thing we have something similar to it here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm up earlier than usual because I went to my 8 A.M. class today.  Currently craving breakfast, doesn't matter what it is.  I'm very hungry lmao.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2020)

apples. I just pictured thrm for some reason then l want some.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2020

l'm not going to even bother to fix that typo xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2020)

spicy instant ramen, might grab it for dinner or ****


----------



## Valzed (Oct 21, 2020)

Mozzarella Sticks. I really want some mozzarella sticks which is stupid because I haven't even had breakfast yet & I'm lactose intolerant so I'd have to take like 4 lactose pills to be able to eat them without suffering the consequences.


----------



## eseamir (Oct 21, 2020)

I am craving a giant double cheeseburger atm, it's a struggle because I've been trying to be better about what I eat and not getting food out because it costs so much money!!


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 21, 2020)

there's a place in the city i used to live called Nova Deli, and they make the best donair's i've ever come across.  in my entire life.  i feel like i'm constantly craving a donair from them, because it's such a one-of-a-kind taste and service that you get there.  whenever i'm in town, i try to make a stop in.


----------



## deana (Oct 21, 2020)

Mitsuya peach soda  I just really want this specific drink for some reason and I have seen it at some of the asian grocery stores in my city in the past but I haven't seen it in a while and I really want some!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 22, 2020)

Chicken tikka masala  I used to eat it regularly at uni. It's a struggle now because I don't live near any Indian restaurants.


----------



## petaI (Nov 3, 2020)

love & attention


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2020)

I want 3-cheese pizza so badly. ; ;


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 3, 2020)

Green tea ice cream and/or strawberry shortcake


----------



## Jessi (Nov 5, 2020)

sushi with a side of wasabi


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 5, 2020)

Snuggles 

edit: and spaghetti I think I’ll go make that.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 5, 2020)

My husband is currently making steak frites with bearnaise butter, and it looks pretty amazing! Definitely craving that thanggg


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

Crispy, salty shoe-string fries.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

pizza crisps idk why i haven't even tried them lmfao, wild side today


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

chicken at 10 am in the morning xD

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



Midoriya said:


> And now I have an intense craving for borgar.
> 
> Good thing we have something similar to it here.


have you ever tried black bean burger. It's really good. It's not meat, it's all vegetables. I'm not a vegetarian but l like those burgers.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 6, 2020)

McDonalds sausage and egg McMuffin with hash browns. I could get the McMuffin delivered via UberEats but it will not come with hash browns, it'll come with fries. They stop serving hash browns at 11 even though we're supposed to have aLl dAy bReAkFaSt. what the hell.


----------



## Uffe (Nov 6, 2020)

A chocolate chip brownie.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm really craving a thick Nutella sandwich


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> have you ever tried black bean burger. It's really good. It's not meat, it's all vegetables. I'm not a vegetarian but l like those burgers.



For some reason I completely missed this.  Must be because of the post merge.

Anyway, no I haven’t, but I would be open to trying it.  It sounds tasty.  

—-

Currently craving anything right now, lol.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 8, 2020)

Sushi still but I did have some baked salmon. Also want chocolate and sour gummy bears right.


----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)

Oreos


----------



## Plume (Nov 10, 2020)

Spaghetti ._.


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 10, 2020)

a strawberry cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory~


----------



## deana (Nov 11, 2020)

Vanilla ice cream. I need it


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

Really craving a double chocolate donut for some reason.


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm craving for pasta


----------



## Plume (Nov 11, 2020)

A brownie sundae.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 12, 2020)

McNuggets and a McFlurry ugh


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 12, 2020)

rameeeeeeeen and apple juice?


----------



## rubyy (Nov 12, 2020)

garlic bread!! x_x


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 12, 2020)

ramen


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 12, 2020)

i think i want peanut butter


----------



## Plume (Nov 12, 2020)

I just finished a chocolate bar and now I want more chocolate


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 12, 2020)

I got a bag of Sour Patch Kids that I finished in four days. I'm surprised that they lasted this long but am a bit sad that they're gone. xD


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 12, 2020)

chocolate even though I just had a chocolate chip muffin, I am just always craving chocolate. I guess I'll be having another muffin for dessert tonight lol.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 12, 2020)

I got the McDonalds I was craving yesterday for lunch today! Now I have a new craving - soft serve ice cream. Unfortunately I can't access that right now because lockdown.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Nov 12, 2020)

Butter caramel Pringles and galbi or bulgogi


----------



## Radio (Nov 13, 2020)

This bakery near my house sells these really delicious cakes and I am craving one, but am absolutely not going to purchase it because it is an entire cake and I am one person. I am very sad they don't sell individual slices


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

I was craving pumpkin pie, but then I obtained some, so that moment is over. I wish it was a bit more chilly like it should be for this time of year, because then hot drinks would be more enjoyable. Still drinking iced coffee right now and it feels weird to do so in November. (mid-Atlantic region of US)


----------



## amemome (Nov 13, 2020)

STILL craving Zwiebelrostbraten  There's only one German restaurant near me and it's FAR.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

i crave pizza..

i want pizza....

give me pizza.....


----------



## Pondo (Nov 14, 2020)

The loving embrace of another human being... and peanut butter granola bars, even though they could very likely kill me.


----------



## oranje (Nov 14, 2020)

The answer is always chocolate.  

My family recently bought a bunch of assorted Lindt chocolate and it's taking every ounce of willpower not to gobble up the entire container. I promised myself only one chocolate a day....


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 14, 2020)

Right now I’m craving some sleep.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Candy canes since the thread asking whether you prefer candy corn or candy canes made me hungry for them all of a suddenX i might have to grab the typical peppermint and be daring and try some other flavored ones.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 15, 2020)

Pancakes. I'll be heading to the store soon to get a few things, and it'll be a pancake supper.

Might grab a pack of candy canes too, since it's hot cocoa weather.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

currently I'm craving a really big cheeseburger


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2020)

Definitely could go for some cuddles right about now...


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Nov 24, 2020)

ugh devilled eggs sound so good right now, but i like mine with more mustard than mayo, theyre more tangy.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 28, 2020)

Candy cane flavoured candy corn... The thread made me google them and sure enough, they exist!
And now I need them.

Also, those chocolate oranges that only seem to pop up around Christmas time.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 28, 2020)

I’m craving something sweet!! I might go pick on that cake I have in my fridge.. xD


----------



## Katem33 (Nov 28, 2020)

I dream about snow for Christmas but it's so much, a lot. So that everyone can go skiing or sledging and that snowball fights can be done! My mom once told me that when she was little, it was snow up to my knees! Besides, I can not wait until I start learning to snowboard, my kuznka said that it is not as easy as it looks, but my mother said that if I don't do well, we will make an orange skill injector and then I will definitely succeed


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Nov 28, 2020)

fresh fruit and veg- i've had _way _too much junk food the past few days and my body is crying ;-;


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 28, 2020)

strawberry milkshakes always!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 28, 2020)

Not anything in particular at the moment but lately I have been having the wants for peanut M&Ms. They just sound really good.


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm craving something sweet rn


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 28, 2020)

I’m craving more ice cream, but sadly I had my fill for the day. Plus, I don’t want to overdo the chocolate. xD


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2020)

Some bubble tea would be nice. If only it wasn’t so expensive here...


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm craving peace and quiet in my brain. I am so overwhelmed and unable to think straight. I don't know if I will come out of this. Even with therapy and medication, I am spiralling in silent terror. Animal Crossing is a nice distraction when it works, but unfortunately I have school and work related responsibilities so I can't just hide under my 20lb weighted blanket and play Switch until I forget everything. 
This is the perpetual struggle of living with treatment resistant depression, anxiety, and autism.


----------



## Fjoora (Dec 3, 2020)

I could go for something really savory, like a beef stew or a big steak. Mm...Let's go.


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm craving steak because I haven't had any in a while and it's one of my favorite foods. I'm also craving red velvet cake because it's my favorite dessert.


----------



## Mintygreen (Dec 13, 2020)

Hmmm...some good iced coffee would be nice. Like just the right amount of cream...

Oh and some sushi mmh. Specifically spicy crab or California. 

Alsooooo cheesecake! Gotta love some good ol cheesecake.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 13, 2020)

I have an assignment where I have to illustrate a recipe and I'm doing those Japanese fruit sandwiches and I realllllllllllllllllllly want one rn


----------



## mogyay (Dec 13, 2020)

indomie noodles  i'm also rly craving an banana milkshake


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2020)

Ice cream.


----------



## Hanami (Dec 13, 2020)

mayonnaise shrimp and chinese steamed buns with roast duck & scallions


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 13, 2020)

Im craving duda my gf
Ige spent the whole weekens with her
And when shes not here it seems like something is out of place


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 13, 2020)

Poke bowl


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 13, 2020)

Craving some homemade hardshelled tacos right now. Fortunately, I'll be cooking some tonight for my fiancee and I. <3


----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)

pocky


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 13, 2020)

some carne asada street tacos would be amazing or ritz crackers and cheese


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 13, 2020)

a hugggg:<


----------



## hestu (Dec 13, 2020)

Stuffing and cranberry sauce! I know Thanksgiving is over but I am OBSESSED with cranberry sauce.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 14, 2020)

deep fried veg gyoza and miso soup mm


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 14, 2020)

I want some bacon


----------



## Neb (Dec 17, 2020)

I need _iced coffee..._


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 17, 2020)

it would be nice with some yoghurt right now.. maybe I'll go get some :0


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 17, 2020)

I have not had sushi since the quarantine and I miss it so much. It’s one of those things where I can’t make at home/not willing to make at home because I don’t wanna deal with fuzz. Also, I’m concerned about eating anything raw at the moment, so unfortunately that means there will continue to be no sushi for me in a while ...


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 17, 2020)

Really need some shrimp jambalaya right now... the real kind, not the mix.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 18, 2020)

i really want some caffine, mainly a pop. i havent had any in weeks lol

on a sadder note im always craving my grandmothers beef and noodles, but she died back in 2016


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2020)

Someone please bring me a big glass of milk and cookies


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 18, 2020)

I've been craving pasta all day. I had some for lunch but it didn't eliminate the craving and unfortunately, I didn't have any available for dinner.


----------



## Hanami (Dec 18, 2020)

A matcha mille crepe cake. I should make one..


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 18, 2020)

Bacon. The one that I microwaved burnt to a black crisp. Who know that 1 min. was too much?


----------



## Fye (Dec 19, 2020)

I haven't eaten out in a restaurant for months (can you guess why?) and while I've been getting take out food almost once every week, I haven't had any good seafood in a while. So lately I've been craving stuff like fatty tuna nigiri and crab cakes


----------



## ting1984 (Dec 20, 2020)

Beef jerky.  I got some, and it was nice.  But my cats circled around me and expected some, too.


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

monster pipeline punch lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 7, 2021)

taco beeeell nacho friiiiies


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

it's like 1am but i really want some ice cream ☆
specifically ben & jerry's cookie dough s'witch ups, no other ice cream will do


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 7, 2021)

I would love a carne asada burrito right now!  I would also love the spicy potato tacos from taco bell... rip to a legend


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2021)

Poke bowl, I want one so bad but I can't eat solid foods for a few days


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 8, 2021)

Stack of chocolate please


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jan 13, 2021)

barbecue. sausages.


----------



## glow (Jan 13, 2021)

japanese curry send HELP


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 13, 2021)

Ham. I’ve been wanting to go to the fridge and eat some, but I don’t feel like getting out of bed.


----------



## deana (Jan 14, 2021)

A milkshake.

A rootbeer milkshake from A&W would be especially satisfying but I don't think any of the locations near me carry it  it seems to be uncommon these days


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 16, 2021)

Apple juice


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 16, 2021)

I am craving several things from various restaurants. I was born and raised in one state and loved the food, then I moved to another state and missed the food from my original state. Over the years I would crave certain things, and talk about how the food was so much better...now that I have moved back to my original state I miss the food from the other state 
The food here isn't like it used to be. I feel like ingredients aren't as flavorful or even the same as what they once were, and a lot of things are made differently now. I do realize a part of this could be my taste buds have changed, but I believe most of it is that ingredients are manufactured to be cheaper that it changed the taste on a lot of things.
In any case, my list of foods I now miss is a lot higher than what I missed from here. At the end of the day, enjoy what you have while you have it.
My list of cravings are:
Babbo mozzaballs and bread with oil and vinegarette
Il Primo italian baked sub, and breadsticks
Joe's Farm Grill gouda garlic bacon burger, pesto fries, and fresh lemonade
Cracker Barrel chicken tenderloins and mac & cheese
Portillo's strawberry shortcake
Streets of NY spinach artichoke dip
UGH I am starving!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 17, 2021)

Anything really spicy, the kind you start sweating bullets over. 🌶


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2021)

Sushi sushi sushi, sushi sushi sushi!

Seriously, I haven’t had sushi in so long now.  My mom and I would usually go out and eat it together, but she’s gone now.  Feelsbadman :[


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 18, 2021)

There was this Japanese curry place in my city that shut down. It was one of my favorite restaurants and strongly connected to my childhood as my mom would take me to another restaurant of the same chain on special event days when I followed her to work when I was really young. It came with Japanese gachapon toys which were super rare at the time (90s). I've been to Japan 6 or 7 times and I have yet to find a Japanese curry restaurant as good as that one.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 19, 2021)

Grapes. White seedless ones, chilled in the fridge. It's too late to get them tonight, but I might stop at the store on my way in to work tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 19, 2021)

Cookies, sweets, chocolate... That's been a huge chunk of my diet lately, to be honest


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 19, 2021)

Manicotti...


----------



## CasualWheezer (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm kind of craving pizza right now, just any kind I guess.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

shakeaway milkshakes!
i used to have them every single day as my lunch while i was at college (it was unhealthy ik, but literally right nextdoor)

but i haven't had one in 2 years now and i miss having them, they were legit the best milkshakes


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

over easy eggs and toast please


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 22, 2021)

A chicken caesar salad with some croutons would be amazing right about now


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jan 22, 2021)

i'm not super hungry as i had tea not long ago, though i'm looking forward to having vegan lasagne for lunch tomorrow


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jan 22, 2021)

Nacho cheese fries and an adult beverage


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 22, 2021)

Root beer. I try to limit myself because of how sugary it is, but from time to time i just really want it.
like now.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 22, 2021)

I was craving something really sweet so I picked up an assorted pack of Ghirardelli chocolates at the grocery store tonight. I haven't had one yet, but I know when I do it will be amazing.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 22, 2021)

tortilla chips mostly. i've been craving them like all week and idk why???


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm _really_ hungry right and should probably get myself something to eat soon, but what I really wish I could have right now is a fancy burger from one of my favorite restaurants, their sweet potato fries, and a milkshake.

I really really want a milkshake. I haven't had one in ages. ;o;


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm pretty much always craving spicy asian food. Nothing in particular...but, yeah. That combination of flavors that you only get from that part of the world. Anything will do.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

i mentioned dorayaki on another post now i really want some! 
it's sooo nice but i can't get any because i can't leave the house not gonna lie, i'm too scared to leave

i'd go out if it meant i was getting dorayaki though


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 27, 2021)

I posted yesterday in the "McDonald's thread"  
So now, I am craving that Sausage McMuffin with egg!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2021)

Starbucks! I was gonna get some today but then they cancelled our exam so now I have no excuse to go out


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 27, 2021)

I posted yesterday in the McDonald's thread about their apple pies. I woke up this morning craving one.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2021)

one of the ice cream sandwiches in my freezer. But alas, I must lose weight


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 29, 2021)

My fav sandwhich from my fav deli which is sadly a long ways away now. Would love it if a butler penguin brought it to me as well


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 29, 2021)

bubble tea! I just started getting into it before lockdown and now the nearby place has been shut since March  I bought a home kit for it back in April but cooking tapioca is a lot of effort and it just doesn't taste as good when I make it lol


----------



## deana (Jan 29, 2021)

PIZZA PIZZA PIZZA


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 29, 2021)

deanapants said:


> PIZZA PIZZA PIZZA


damn i came here to say something else but now you got pizza on my mind.... i wish i didnt live so far from the best place in town, they've got literally the best pizza on this planet


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 29, 2021)

Some lemon chicken would be nice right now.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 10, 2021)

donuts! i'm hoping to get some with my boyfriend this valentine's day ^^


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 10, 2021)

serotonin


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 10, 2021)

some nice cold taro bubble tea would be lovely


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2021)

It’s not food, but I’m craving an Orange Vanilla Coke.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 11, 2021)

Drooling over a bag of peanut M&Ms right now.


----------



## Cirice (Feb 11, 2021)

Chocolate candies. That's because of the fishing event on Pocket Camp.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 11, 2021)

haribo tangfastics.. with my parents doing all the shopping now it's harder to get my hands on my usual level of sweet intake (which is probably a good thing). also even though I've never tried it, mochi


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2021)

Really wanting some Taco Bell right now and some of there nacho fries


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2021)

A new ending to Supernatural.


----------



## Velo (Feb 12, 2021)

Right now I'm craving something cold and sweet! Which is weird because it's absolutely freezing out. 
Something like a fruit smoothie would be amazing right now. But there's about zero chance of that happening aha.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 12, 2021)

Since it's Friday, which is typically fast food night for me, craving some nuggets and fries. It's been sounding really good lately, which is weird because I had it last week and my craving wasn't satisfied.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2021)

Burgers, fries, pizza rolls, and spaghetti.  Same things I am always craving.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 13, 2021)

vanilla bean cupcake and taro milk tea :')


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

im honestly craving chocolate chip cookies rn but it’s probably because i made some a few days ago and now that they’re done i want more :c


----------



## lana. (Feb 14, 2021)

chicken tikka masala ;___; 

i just had some two days ago, but i still rlly want more lol


----------



## meo (Feb 14, 2021)

Lemonade...just lemonade really.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 15, 2021)

Blueberry muffins


----------



## -cinnamon- (Feb 16, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Blueberry muffins



Oh my goodness now I'm craving them too!! 

Add an iced coffee to that and


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 16, 2021)

-cinnamon- said:


> Oh my goodness now I'm craving them too!!
> 
> Add an iced coffee to that and



Can’t remember the last time I had an iced coffee, but yes completely agree with you


----------



## Plume (Feb 16, 2021)

I just finished the last slice of cake and now I am craving more cake. D:


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

BungoTheElf said:


> I always find myself craving specific foods once in a while LOL
> 
> I'm really hungry right now and I really want some lime cilantro rice from like qdoba or chipotle and also the meat from there ;____; Maybe it doesn't help that I'm watching kitchen nightmares right now LOL
> 
> I might just start cooking it now and make it myself since I'm pretty sure we have lime and I know we should have some cilantro at least in the garden



Craving an south indian garlic chicken curry from the local take-away :O it's amazing, not too spicy, not too mild. It comes with a green chilli which I always eat and it's a redish orange curry with yellow rice. I also get what's called a tango blast, which is a big slushie.


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2021)

Garlic bread! There's a scent coming from the apartment below me and it smells like it might be garlic bread, or some kind of pasta dish.


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm craving some fettuccine pasta right now since I'm hungry haha, the scent of the creamy pasta smells delightful and the noodles drenched in cheesy cream tastes super good!


----------



## chocopug (Feb 17, 2021)

A vegetarian steak. Yum.


----------



## Xinyiki (Feb 18, 2021)

Chinese food sounds amazing right now. Too bad it’s almost 3AM and everything is closed now ^^;


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 18, 2021)

i want pancakes


----------



## milktae (Mar 7, 2021)

thin mints :’]


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 8, 2021)

Lately I have been craving fish. I am probably lacking a vitamin or something. Yesterday we took my dad out for his birthday and I got to order some fried grouper which was fabulous. It helped the craving, but I am still wanting fish or other things from the water.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2021)

Craving huggies and affection right now.  ;-;

I’m going to go find where my cat is and give her some hugs and kisses.


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 14, 2021)

I want a pickle


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2021)

I've been craving fruity pebbles for DAYS now. I haven't had them since I was a child and I finally went and bought some and I'm here to say they're pretty great but not as good as they were when I was a kid. I should have known that was going to happen, but cereal for dinner is always fun.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 14, 2021)

my mum got me some really nice sushi yesterday and now i want some more! i also want some dorayaki and all this is making me miss yo sushi, i haven't been in sooo long


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2021)

i’ve been craving the bacon ranch chicken quesadillas from chili’s for about 2 months now


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 15, 2021)

I am wanting cucumber so badly.. the freshness of it, ugh T-T


----------



## Beanz (Mar 15, 2021)

I want a chick-fil-a spicy chicken sandwich deluxe so bad rn


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 15, 2021)

i just saw a mcdonald’s chicken sandwich commercial...even though it’s probably gross, it looked super good. guess i’m heading over to mcdonald’s now.


----------



## Hug (Mar 15, 2021)

Strawberry shortcake❣


----------



## chicken soup (Mar 15, 2021)

I want a pickle and some salmon nigiri.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 15, 2021)

i ate the best burger in the world just yesterday but i'm still thinking about it. i need another one right now mnnn.. it's got a lot of bacon, green mayo, red onions, bacon flavored pepper sauce and pickles.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 15, 2021)

I haven't had chicken wings since 2019. Oof, the pain.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 4, 2021)

I eat McDonalds maybe 3 years at a time. The reason I space it out is because it always makes me feel terrible, because it is crap food. However, I really want 2 Spicy McChickens.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 4, 2021)

Soft pretzels. I had one at the mall earlier and now I want another so bad ugh


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2021)

I suddenly really want carrots for some reason. But it's past midnight so I'll see if I still want them tomorrow.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 4, 2021)

I want chocolate  & pork pies


----------



## Hanami (Apr 4, 2021)

breakfast skillet  hopefully next weekend


----------



## mogyay (Apr 4, 2021)

flatbread with roasted veggies and tzatziki mm


----------



## chicken soup (Apr 4, 2021)

nutella. idk why. but i just am.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 4, 2021)

EGG


----------



## Curlyhead (Apr 5, 2021)

...


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 9, 2021)

cheese pizza  my mouth is watering so much right now just thinking about it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 9, 2021)

a chocolate shake but l can't


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 9, 2021)

marzipan


----------



## eggie_ (Apr 9, 2021)

mmm i could go for a refreshing salad or some pizza and gelato (hazelnut gelato rules)


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 9, 2021)

Cheez-its... I've been craving cheez-its since yesterday, I gotta get some soon.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

I could go for some crab rangoon right about now.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 10, 2021)

a hug it's been ages since i've had pizza.... thin crust cheese pizza...... or maybe a stuffed crust meat lovers....


----------



## Hype (Apr 10, 2021)

Bubble tea


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 10, 2021)

Lamb pasanda but that’s okay because I’m having it for dinner today


----------



## buny (Apr 10, 2021)

strawberry ice cream


----------



## chocopug (Apr 10, 2021)

KFC. But I'm gonna be good and cook something myself.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 11, 2021)

it would be nice to have some iced tea..  maybe ill make some


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 11, 2021)

Nothing right now, but there's a place by me with a gyro wrap that I'll crave every once in a while.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 11, 2021)

Pizza rolls sound so good right now. Been a few years since I've last had them.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2021)

Pizza!!! Likely getting some later today thankfully.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 11, 2021)

the gas station by my dorm carries starburst gummies. every day is a struggle not to get them


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 11, 2021)

Watermelon. I can say thanks for that to a friend of mine, since he was bragging about having a giant 
watermelon all for himself 
Meanwhile here I can't find a single watermelon, except super small ones for a way too high price T-T


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 12, 2021)

craving oreos and milk or cookie dough right now but I've switched to healthier snacks ;_; and trying to diet


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 12, 2021)

A blueberry muffin  I'm terrible at baking muffins and I can never seem to get them big & fluffy like the cafe's do! I really want one of _those _blueberry muffins. Or just a berry muffin in general, with jam in the middle. They're so yummy


----------



## buny (Apr 12, 2021)

chocolate!!! i need chocolate right now aaaaaaaa


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 12, 2021)

Bubble tea,ramen, thai food, and sushi... I have not have these since we first started quarantine back a year ago    I use to have them every week!

Was also craving for Pizza and ice cream, but this past week I was able to remedy that. XD


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 12, 2021)

A blueberry bagel with cream cheese. I have some in the kitchen, but it's after 11pm. I shouldn't fix one, but I probably will anyway.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 13, 2021)

now craving chocolate cake... AAAAaaaaaa


----------



## deana (Apr 13, 2021)

Peanut butter cups  ugh I want some so badly


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 13, 2021)

Been wanting a really good pizza. I could do the fast food type but I would like a gourmet type.


----------



## Neb (Apr 13, 2021)

It’s 1 in the morning, but.... I could use some sushi.


----------



## windloft (Apr 13, 2021)

peanut butter noodles, or zucchini fries with siriracha sauce. i've always had the hugest craving for cooked vegetables, and anything to do with noodles ...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 17, 2021)

craving sugar cookies atm


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm really craving tacos, I haven't had any in so long


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 19, 2021)

A creme egg


----------



## Soigne (Apr 19, 2021)

honestly, a cup of coffee


----------



## 0ni (Apr 19, 2021)

Something savoury, like crisps (chips for my 'merican friends). I just ate a handful of Cadbury mini eggs, so it's savoury time. Then after I have had savoury time it's sweet time, Then it's savoury time again. Rinse and repeat


----------



## windloft (Apr 19, 2021)

bologna sandwich with chips and pickles smushed inside. it's always my go-to when i wanna' eat a sandwich!


----------



## deana (Apr 19, 2021)

Anything chocolate


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 19, 2021)

I’m craving a mocha frappe


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 20, 2021)

bobaaaaaaaa tea!! i'm gonna get me some when i go to the beach soon! >:3


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 20, 2021)

I've always wanted to try that, it looks so good

Right now I'm just craving ice water, I'm probably dehydrated


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 20, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> I've never had that but I've always wanted to try it, it looks so good


it's really good, though you might not like the boba (my mom didn't)! i've only had one before and it was banana with strawberry boba! it's hard to describe though, plus that was like from a mall vendor? i imagine something from a legit store (which i'll be getting) will taste a bit different.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

coca-cola, wish i bought a larger bottle lol.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Apr 21, 2021)

Coffee. But that's a constant for me.


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2021)

Chocolate ; ;


----------



## Imbri (Apr 21, 2021)

A slice of cake and a glass of cold milk.


----------



## buny (Apr 21, 2021)

vegetable sushi...  i really love this food so much... i like the fish ones too but i prefer the vegetables


----------



## chicken soup (Apr 21, 2021)

NUTELLA


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 21, 2021)

A bag of salty popcorners sea salt flavor


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 21, 2021)

Milkis soft drink T^T

We have nooooo Asian markets closeby so I'd have to order online... :"3


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 21, 2021)

Doritos w/ lots of cayenne pepper on them and a Coke


----------



## Beanz (Apr 21, 2021)

i’m craving dat thicc joocy chickfila spicy chicken deluxe with hi-c. now that’s what i call a delicacy.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 21, 2021)

Really in the mood for a sausage roll


----------



## windloft (Apr 21, 2021)

kimchi with red chilli paste mixed in ... i've been so addicted to it, even if it makes me tear up!!!


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm craving a cheeseburger, just a plain cheeseburger with ketchup.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2021)

I’m craving banana ice cream


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm craving a good cheeseburger with mushrooms, plus some fries. Luckily, that's what I'll be having for dinner soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> I'm craving a good cheeseburger with mushrooms, plus some fries. Luckily, that's what I'll be having for dinner soon.



Oh gosh, why does that sound so good right now...

—-

I’m craving anything because I haven’t had lunch yet and I’m really hungry.  Going to go make a sandwich probably.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Apr 21, 2021)

Onion Rings and Mozzarella Sticks and a Blue Slurpee since it's getting hot :<


----------



## Belle T (Apr 21, 2021)

There's a local cafe here that makes a gyro that is both delicious and quite filling.  I wish I had one now.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 21, 2021)

Shawerma, all-you-can-eat sushi, ramen, Lanzhou lamian, Hot Star fried chicken, bubble tea... basically, all the things my S/O and I would occasionally treat ourselves to in university.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 21, 2021)

Vanilla bean gelato and gummy bears :<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been craving jambalaya for like two weeks now but I don't have a big/wide enough pan to make any in, plus when the dining hall has it it just doesn't taste as good as jambalaya homemade or from a cajun restaurant :<

by extension I could also go for some red beans & rice


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 22, 2021)

Spaghetti and 5 cheese Texas toast


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 22, 2021)

craving this small portion chocolate chip cookie recipe that I just found


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 23, 2021)

Ramen :[ But I'm on a diet and a whole bowl of instant ramen is like half my caloric goal already so ahhhh.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 23, 2021)

Brownies and coffee


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 23, 2021)

my mom made some indian chicken (it is a curry) but it is for tomorrow (today) (without the chicken too i believe). i can’t wait to eat it. I love rice and this sauce has a nice bite to it.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

At the moment - WATER. Ate a super greasy fish sandwich from Arby's for lunch and wow   

But knowing me, in an hour, I'll be craving the chocolate cookies I also got from there.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 23, 2021)

some potato veggie sticks


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 23, 2021)

I've never had mochi...but, I want it every time I see it in a video or something. I don't know...maybe I wouldn't even like it. But, it's one of those things where I'm like...yeah, I constantly want that. But then I always start thinking, like...if I find mochi in the US, will it even compare to the "real" thing? I don't know. Lol.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 23, 2021)

5 cheese Texas toast, which I have in the oven right now


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> I've never had mochi...but, I want it every time I see it in a video or something. I don't know...maybe I wouldn't even like it. But, it's one of those things where I'm like...yeah, I constantly want that. But then I always start thinking, like...if I find mochi in the US, will it even compare to the "real" thing? I don't know. Lol.


Mochi is yummy! I bought some from an Asian market back in Florida, and it had bean filling. They're usually soggy-smooth inside, and sweet. The rice outer layer is chewy (pounded rice). Hope I'm explaining this right, anyone feel free to correct me as it's been a while. There is also mochi ice cream called "My Mochi" at Kroger supermarket (US), where instead of bean filling, it's ice cream inside!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm not that into food so I don't really crave specific things often. But I guess I could always go for some Cheeto puffs (lol) or like pop tarts. Or any cookie with icing on it. I also really like the Starbucks pink drink even if its overrated.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks to @Neb I am now craving a nice bottle of Coca Cola Zero.  Sadly, I don’t drink sodas really anymore and so we don’t buy sodas to bring home.


----------



## Neb (Apr 26, 2021)

Some yakisoba noodles would be nice.


----------



## -Lychee- (Apr 26, 2021)

McDonald's oh so very badly.


----------



## Hanami (Apr 26, 2021)

a burro platter and some fish tacos would be nice right now


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

Some strawberries would be great right now.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2021)

Craving some sashimi right now... oooo, salmon sashimi sounds so good... ;w;


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

-Lychee- said:


> McDonald's oh so very badly.



Same here!  I could go for a Big Mac, fries, and a Coke


----------



## chicken soup (Apr 27, 2021)

hmm something from my favorite book series. probably Mallow Melt cookies.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Apr 27, 2021)

Pizza.. I know it's simple, but I'm really craving it right now.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

I’m craving chocolate, lots and lots of chocolate


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 29, 2021)

Tacos


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 29, 2021)

I’m craving my bedroom to be pink - I nearly have all the stuff to change it but I’m told it’ll be done in June. Oh well


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

It's 2AM and I suddenly want waffles. I don't know why and I'm definitely not having them this late.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 29, 2021)

Zhaliang https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhaliang




Or just dim sum in general


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

i'm craving my chocolate chip & smarties cookies that i want to make


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 29, 2021)

a strawberry Frappuccino, having one later


----------



## CylieDanny (May 1, 2021)

Im always craving slurpees :3


----------



## Autumn247 (May 2, 2021)

More coconut bubble tea


----------



## Tiffkaboo (May 3, 2021)

Orange Chicken from Panda Express... to be honest, I am ALWAYS craving that.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 3, 2021)

Ham and pinneapple pizza from Dominos w/extra tomato sauce on it.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 7, 2021)

French toast and breakfast sausage


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 8, 2021)

Watermelon.. still. I'm craving it since a friend of mine sent a picture of him having a giant watermelon all for himself in the fridge.
Unlucky for me though, that we currently don't have any in the shop, except super overpriced ones


----------



## Croconaw (May 8, 2021)

I’m craving a banana milkshake.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 8, 2021)

Cannolis


----------



## vanivon (May 8, 2021)

pizza. i want pizza so bad it’s unreal rn but my favourite pizza place doesn’t deliver to my house bc i’m just barely out of their range and i don’t have enough ingredients to make it at home


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 9, 2021)

A breakfast sandwich... Egg on whole wheat bread, yum


----------



## Kattea (May 10, 2021)

Usually I crave salty food like chips, popcorn, or pretzels, but I've been craving cake lately. It's too bad we don't keep it in the house. D:


----------



## Aniko (May 10, 2021)

Green onion kimchi. Because of Covid, some ingredients are hard to find.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 10, 2021)

Popeye's

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021

the mash potatoes 
the chicken. aaahhh


----------



## Autumn247 (May 11, 2021)

Bubble tea, I've only had it once and I'm already obsessed.  I'll get another one next month for my birthday


----------



## Pondo (May 11, 2021)

Cheese sticks, and i don’t even really like cheese that much.
I just saw someone eating a cheese stick (one of the pull-apart ones) and my brain was like, “that— i want that right now”.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 11, 2021)

A strawberry frappe


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 11, 2021)

Coffee cake...


----------



## Licorice (May 11, 2021)

Pizza with mushrooms, spinach, and white sauce instead red.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 11, 2021)

Pancakes.. I think I'm gonna go make some!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 13, 2021)

I keep seeing ads for a local fudge delivery service and now I am craving fudge but I can't afford it right now


----------



## Autumn247 (May 13, 2021)

Anything with sugar.  I'm trying to cut back and the cravings are driving me crazy


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2021)

I’m craving a blue raspberry slushie.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 13, 2021)

another 8 hours of sleep


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> another 8 hours of sleep



Y same though.

But seriously, I could go for a whole week or two of sleep right now.  That’s it, just put me into a coma.


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2021)

I’m craving some steak, but I should probably wait until after my dentist appointment in a few days. I’m trying not to eat _hard_ foods at the moment.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 16, 2021)

nachos... specifically pizza huts nachos, with like a poop ton of cheese and jalapenos


----------



## chocopug (May 16, 2021)

A Big Mac from McDonalds. Yum. But it's like midnight here so I doubt I could get a delivery even if it's open ;_;


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 16, 2021)

Food.. Maybe sushi


----------



## LadyDestani (May 16, 2021)

A quesadilla or anything really cheesy. Even though it's late, I'll probably fix one before bed.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 16, 2021)

Pancakes  I wanted to make some but my dad says it’s too late which is bummer. Maybe another day!


----------



## a potato (May 17, 2021)

Popcorn! We got this big bag of healthy popcorn and it’s so good! I can’t stop eating it.


----------



## Looigi (May 17, 2021)

That Sounds Sooooooooo Good Right now.


Licorice said:


> Pizza with mushrooms, spinach, and white sauce instead red.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 17, 2021)

Caffeine, and French toast with bacon or breakfast sausage and scrambled eggs.  Basically a big, hearty breakfast


----------



## milktae (Jun 30, 2021)

boba ice cream bars :’0


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 30, 2021)

A cappuccino


----------



## Looigi (Jul 1, 2021)

I kinda want some kind of chocolate.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 1, 2021)

McDonald's.  Specifically a Big Mac, fries and a Coke.  Getting that this weekend!


----------



## a potato (Jul 1, 2021)

I really want McDonald's breakfast and a fresh corn dog. Not together, of course! I rarely get to have the breakfast, but it always tastes so good when I have it! I love sausage McGriddles. As for the corn dog, I loooove the taste and texture of the batter! The ones at Disneyland are the best.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2021)

Spicy tuna rolls!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

I really want some more red bean buns- i’ve only tried one and i had split it with friends.


----------



## a potato (Jul 2, 2021)

Now I’m really craving this spicy ramen snack I bought the other day. I don’t really like to eat before bed, so I’ll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 2, 2021)

Seltzer water


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 2, 2021)

More sleep


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

Coca Cola Cherry.. but coffein is now allowed for me right now, well just a small amount and I always switch between a Latte Macchiato in the morning and a Cola / Pepsi during the day.. today I chose the Latte Macchiato and I regret it already, as I really want the Cola


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 3, 2021)

Coconut bubble tea with mango popping boba


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 3, 2021)

A delicious pizza


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

I really want some rice with this curry sauce that I like on it. My mom plans on making me it before she leaves to go to my sister’s.


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 3, 2021)

Guacamole. My family and I usually put it on our tacos, but neither Mom and I feel like going into this 100+ weather to buy the ingredients.


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2021)

Spice. Very much considered ordering a curry or volcano chicken for dinner.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 4, 2021)

One of those veggie dogs from ikea has me drooling.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 4, 2021)

Cold pepperoni pizza. Idk why it tastes better cold, but yeah.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 4, 2021)

spicy tofu so badly


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2021)

I could really use some orange chicken right about now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 4, 2021)

Pad Thai


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2021)

an egg salad sandwich on a croissant. could actually go make myself one right now, but it’s late here and i don’t want to disturb anyone.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 5, 2021)

i want dolmas soo badly rn


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 5, 2021)

A big burger and fries.  And muffins, like a big banana nut muffin or a blueberry muffin in the morning with coffee


----------



## Lyrica (Jul 5, 2021)

PASTAAAAA AAAAA


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2021)

I want a cake. :C


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2021)

Sushi sushi su-shi!  Sushi sushi su-shi!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2021)

A icecold cherry Cola


----------



## mogyay (Jul 8, 2021)

a bubble waffle cone with ice cream


----------



## deana (Jul 9, 2021)

Could really go for some french fries


----------



## vanivon (Jul 9, 2021)

ice cream........................ i want some cookie dough ice cream so bad right now but i don't have any in my freezer </3


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 9, 2021)

honestly, i just want some gud food...


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 9, 2021)

Mint chocolate chip ice cream. I might get some when I go to the store later today. It's been a long time since I've had any.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 11, 2021)

feel like eating mango


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 11, 2021)

watching a vid of some lady eating english foods... I want shepherds pie...


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 11, 2021)

Had the opportunity to try Coke-Cola with Coffee (dark blend, zero sugar variety) recently in the US and have been craving it ever since (_delicious_). I wish it were available where I live.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2021)

Sushi, alfredo pasta, iced coffee, a lot right now


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 11, 2021)

I've been wanting some really good French fries lately. Not the kind you make at home...but, proper ones from a really hot deep fryer. Crispy. Made right. Wouldn't mind a cheesesteak either. Hahaha.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 11, 2021)

I've been craving Enchiladas as of late, I just bought some ingredients to make it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 12, 2021)

KFC fried chicken w/ coleslaw, biscuits, and mashed potatoes w/ gravy


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 12, 2021)

Egg salad sushi, chicken katsu sushi, tuna salad sushi..


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 13, 2021)

A smoothie


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 13, 2021)

Cinnamon rolls! Been craving some for a few months already but making them from scratch is so time consuming


----------



## Toska (Jul 13, 2021)

Some coffee. I haven’t had any in awhile, but I’m definitely wanting some today.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 13, 2021)

My dinner which just so happens to be spaghetti bolognese, it smells delicious cooking away in the slow cooker right now.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 13, 2021)

madeleines!!!!! not had one in ages and i'm having serious cravingsss


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 13, 2021)

Once again watermelon.. the worst is, that I have 3/4 of a watermelon in the fridge, but it tastes absolutely terrible T.T


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 13, 2021)

A cheeseburger and fries, which luckily my husband just left to go get.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 14, 2021)

Water. Yep, simple as that! I am extremelly thirsty since a few days, I drink more than 3L of water per day (not counting any other drink) so yeah.. I'm craving it.. a lot


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm really craving some pizza with pepperoni, sausage, and jalapeno peppers, with extra tomato sauce on it.  From Dominoes.


----------



## Hanami (Jul 14, 2021)

soondubu and some rice would be nice right now.


----------



## Plume (Jul 14, 2021)

A Lindor or Dove chocolate bar.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 14, 2021)

Spinach, the fresh one.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 15, 2021)

A greasy hamburger, but wjth lettuce and tomatoe to help make it a little healthier.


----------



## deana (Jul 17, 2021)

Beef jerky. I haven't had jerky in forever and for some reason I really want some now


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 17, 2021)

Banana bread


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm really craving soto ayam with perkedel. And teh botol. It kinda sucks there's no good Indonesian joints near where I live.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm craving for a whole cucumber, with tajin seasoning sprinkled on for that spicy kick. Mouth waters just thinking about it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 19, 2021)

French fries!  I'm about to have some


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 21, 2021)

Coffee and steamed dumplings


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2021)

Coffee. I woke up this morning to find that I'm out of coffee beans and I don't have time to go get a coffee in between work meetings anytime soon. It's been a loooong morning


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm craving some crackers, cheese and kielbasa. So tasty!!
I think my parents have some so I might have some this weekend when I go.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 21, 2021)

Spaghetti!!!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 22, 2021)

caprese salad mm


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 22, 2021)

Iced coffee or iced tea and raspberries - not together in the same cup, but perhaps in the same sitting. Unless it's iced tea, then maybe in the same cup!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m craving a cup of coffee ️


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2021)

Pogos! I haven't had one in years. They're so good!


----------



## Meadows (Jul 22, 2021)

Nachos with cheese, beef, refrird beans, tomato, jalapeño, and sour cream.


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 22, 2021)

Ampalaya in soy sauce with some tofu sounds good right about now. Everything in the house seems to be sweet.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 22, 2021)

Chocolate. Lots and lots of CHOCOLATE! Yum~


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 22, 2021)

I could really go for a regular old small hot fudge sundae.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 22, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I could really go for a regular old small hot fudge sundae.


Would you make me one too? :3 it’s been a while since I’ve had a old fashioned Sunday yummy


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 22, 2021)

I wish. Got none  lol. Maybe I will look into getting stuff for one this weekend. It is ☀July☀ afterall.
I usually freeze to death all the time, so if I am going to eat something frozen I should do it while it is summer. I don't crave ice cream too often because of it. I am more of a cookie person for sure. Nothing beats cookies right out of the oven.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 22, 2021)

Okay now you’re making me hungry at midnight. That’s not a good sign


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2021)

Cherry Colaaaa, oh why do you need to have coffein in it that I'm not supposed to drink a lot of during those days..
I want to drink you all day looooooong


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 23, 2021)

Vegan furikake fries- I had some with friends the other day, and they were mega delicious. I don't even usually like chips!


----------



## Hanami (Jul 25, 2021)

cheese tteokbokki, kimchi fried rice, roasted pork belly, and a mango lassi


----------



## deana (Jul 25, 2021)

Pickles of many varieties, I just want ALL the pickles


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 25, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Pickles of many varieties, I just want ALL the pickles


I felt this in my soul


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 26, 2021)

Fast food but I made myself a promise to not eat it willingly lol


----------



## mogyay (Jul 26, 2021)

i saw someone online making ricotta toast and now i want some


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jul 26, 2021)

man I'm eating breakfast right now, so I'm craving the mango and melon : o


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 26, 2021)

Scrambled eggs and breakfast turkey sausage!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

Cheeseborgar.   

And more time.


----------



## Plume (Jul 27, 2021)

Movie theater popcorn. ;o;


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

Crab and Saltines. I know why I want crab, since I had snow crab around a week ago, and saltines cuz Idk. maybe cuz i havent had them in awhile.


----------



## milktae (Jul 27, 2021)

a mcflurry :’0 i havent had one in years


----------



## jadetine (Jul 27, 2021)

I want a really sour sourdough paired with a savory chowder soup. Carbs + carbs = win. It's the height of summer and this makes no sense.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm craving a peachtini (I'm legally old enough to have one) but I don't have the stuff to make one and the local pub that offered it closed during the pandemic.  :-(


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 27, 2021)

Cheese tortellini, I'll have to remember to get some next time I go shopping


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 28, 2021)

I have been craving popcorn all day I thought I had some in the pantry but nope


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 28, 2021)

I really want eggs in a bagel with cheese.  it's super unhealthy.  but man it's also super delicious

I had some biscuits and coffee instead lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 28, 2021)

Chicken enchiladas. It’s been so long since I’ve had them, they’re so good


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 30, 2021)

I would love some white chocolate walnut fudge right now


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 30, 2021)

chickpea curry sounds incredible rn


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 31, 2021)

Chocolate cake for some reason.


----------



## jadetine (Jul 31, 2021)

Warm apple cider and a fresh scone. I'm so ready for autumn...


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 31, 2021)

Sleep...


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 31, 2021)

Right now a cheeseburger sounds so good! Maybe I can get my dad to go get one or either that, or cook some on the grill.


----------



## milktae (Jul 31, 2021)

i really want brownies


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 31, 2021)

milktae said:


> i really want brownies


With some caramel drizzled on them to boot. Now I want some to.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 31, 2021)

Buffalo wings, I'm getting some tomorrow, can't wait!! I love spicy food, and buffalo wings are my favorite


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm really craving a doughnut, but I know that I shouldn't be eating them all that often so I'm thinking of maybe getting one next weekend if I am still craving them.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 2, 2021)

A white chocolate caramel cappuccino


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 5, 2021)

I am still craving red bean buns and now also angel wings.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hotdogs, I'm having some tonight for dinner


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 5, 2021)

I've been craving strawberries a lot lately. Unfortunately, I went to the store today and the selection was not good so I didn't get any.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm craving fruit sorbet.  I want to make some with my blender some time.  I found a recipe online where you use like 2 cups of frozen fruit, 2 tbsp maple syrup, blend them together, then pour it into a loaf pan and put it in the freezer for awhile.  Then you can scoop it out kind of like ice cream


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 6, 2021)

i really want a smoothie for some reason and id make myself one if we had some fruits. we only have pears at the moment and i don’t think those would be very good in it. well, we have to go grocery shopping anyway so i guess that’s an excuse for it lol


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm really craving ice cream, the £5 pot thats sitting in my freezer. Why is dairy-free so expensive and hard to come by?


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 6, 2021)

I’m craving ham and pineapple pizza


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m craving a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks. Unfortunately with the food shortage going on in my area, my local Starbucks has been out of the refreshers. I’ve had to go to the other one which is still relatively close, but it’s kind of out of the way.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m craving a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks. Unfortunately with the food shortage going on in my area, my local Starbucks has been out of the refreshers. I’ve had to go to the other one which is still relatively close, but it’s kind of out of the way.



Doesn’t surprise me, as when I was working for them they were out of a ton of stuff.  Interesting to know they’re out of the same things in other states.

—-

I am still craving a big, fat, juicy cheeseburger.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Vanilla bubble tea- but we only have one place that does both vegan and sugar-free, so it'll have to wait until another day.


----------



## .MOON. (Aug 8, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m craving a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks. Unfortunately with the food shortage going on in my area, my local Starbucks has been out of the refreshers. I’ve had to go to the other one which is still relatively close, but it’s kind of out of the way.


I totally feel that. Mine has been out of apple juice for months now and sometimes out of something to make the kiwi/starfruit refreshers. But I did find a new drink that I like Caramel Ribbon Crunch frappuccino but there are days where that is sold out too.


----------



## maria110 (Aug 8, 2021)

I am craving lunch at an Indian buffet.  Indian buffets are the best.  So many wonderful dishes are available, it's like being at a wedding feast whenever you go.  But sadly, all the Indian buffets are closed due to Covid, so menu ordering is all that's available.  Still good but I miss buffets.  (Also, I realize a lot of people think buffets are gross and germy--there could probably be a whole thread about buffet opinions, lol. I like them, but pre-Covid, I had a lot of faith in my immune system's ability to fight off normal buffet area germs.)


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm craving a Philly cheesesteak sandwich/sub


----------



## Hanami (Aug 8, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m craving a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks. Unfortunately with the food shortage going on in my area, my local Starbucks has been out of the refreshers. I’ve had to go to the other one which is still relatively close, but it’s kind of out of the way.


i'm also craving the mango dragonfruit refresher from starbucks! i tried it because they were out of the other refreshers. it was good - i got it with no water sub black tea. ☺

i'm also craving pizza and homemade baked mac and cheese.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 9, 2021)

I am craving oatmeal. I had a bowl last night and it was so good. I think I will make a bowl when I get up.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2021)

Vegan pizza, gonna have it for lunch.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 9, 2021)

Sweet things.  like a muffin


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 9, 2021)

Plain unsweetened black coffee


----------



## bae-blade (Aug 10, 2021)

I find I am always craving either pasta (with tomato based sauce) or chocolate. Only the healthiest things over here


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 13, 2021)

Papusas, haven't had them in a very long time


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

I’m craving Taco Bell. I need a beefy five layer burrito with some cinnamon twists.


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 14, 2021)

I crave sushi like 24/7. It's definitely been the biggest temptation and craving for me, especially since I've gone vegetarian. I've considered even going pescatarian for the sake of eating sushi, but I find myself just as uncomfortable eating fish as any other meat. Though, luckily the local Asian restaurant serves some killer vegetarian sushi, gonna ask my parents if we can go there tonight.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 14, 2021)

I just ate a huge slice of cake for breakfast and I'm simply full to the brim D:


----------



## Hanami (Aug 15, 2021)

gnocchi with mozarella & parmesan in a tomato sauce. hopefully i'll satisfy my craving tonight.


----------



## amemome (Aug 15, 2021)

Chinese-style boiled peanuts. I was trying to make them this weekend but a Lot of Things happened. Will try to make them next weekend!


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 16, 2021)

Pizza, I have meatball hotpockets, maybe I'll heat up one of those.  Not the same as pizza but it's as close as I can get right now


----------



## deana (Aug 16, 2021)

Chocolate or perhaps some Oreos


----------



## Alyx (Aug 17, 2021)

I've been craving Arby's chicken sandwiches and curly fries but I'm on this diet because my blood pressure's too high and I can't have it! AHHH


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 17, 2021)

Currently craving french toast. I was planning on making it until I got home and realized I had no bread (oops.)


----------



## Neb (Aug 19, 2021)

I could really use some pad Thai, Japanese style curry, or orange chicken right now.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 21, 2021)

Chocolate peanut butter ice cream, or chocolate chip cookies. I have a thing of cookie mix but I’m not sure if I feel like making it or not.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm craving pizza but decided to save that for next weekend instead. Tonight, my husband wanted nacho fries from Taco Bell.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2021)

I’m craving a huge glass of water.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 23, 2021)

Still craving that chocolate peanut butter ice cream.  May get some this weekend


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m craving some chocolate right now, but of course, there’s none in the house at the moment, other than chocolate milk mix, but it’s too late at night to be drinking a lot of that. xD


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m craving barbecue chicken wings, but I actually have some in the microwave now. I’m about to eat them.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I am still craving a big, fat, juicy cheeseburger.



It has been over two weeks since this post, and I am STILL craving a big, fat, delicious, juicy CHEESEBORGAR.  When can I get my cheeseborgar?!  Going to have to go to some fast food place I guess.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 26, 2021)

Fajitas...
and queso honestly


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 26, 2021)

I’m on a strict diet so I’m really craving what I ant have: cheese cake.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 26, 2021)

really terrible microwave ramen with lots of hotsauce
ugh


----------



## Plume (Aug 26, 2021)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm craving pumpkin donuts w/ coffee


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2021)

Pizza. I just had some cold leftover one for lunch but I do want another. And it's Friday so it should be Pizza-friday.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 27, 2021)

A sugary snack of some kind.. Maybe cookies or something


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 27, 2021)

Fried tofu I know it’s not good for me but ;w ;


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 27, 2021)

Spicy ramen


----------



## ryuk (Aug 27, 2021)

sous vide egg bites from starbucks


----------



## Moritz (Aug 27, 2021)

Ive ordered pizza 
If it comes is another story as its super early


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2021)

boneless wings from wingstop ;-;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 28, 2021)

Korean barbecue and cheese corn.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 28, 2021)

I finally got the pizza I was craving today.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2021)

I really want a barbecue bacon cheeseburger, which I’m waiting for at this moment.


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2021)

whataburger chicken !!!


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 29, 2021)

Still craving chocolate peanut butter ice cream


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 29, 2021)

I've gone through a whirlwind of cravings today—chicken nuggets rom McDonald's, tacos from Taco Bell, Hawaiian pizza from Pizza Hut, chocolate milkshake, and ice cream.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 29, 2021)

Earlier today I was craving fruity soda. Guess I really needed some sugar fiz or something, I never crave soda.


----------



## amemome (Aug 29, 2021)

I post this ever so often but I'm craving Zwiebelrostbraten and Spaetzle.


----------



## peachmilke (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm craving my mom's cooking right now. She makes Mozambiquean food and it's sooo good, and she hasn't taught any of us how to cook it so all we can do is dream about her food when we can not have it. I should probably call her up and tell her I miss it tomorrow when it isn't as late, it will make her happy.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 30, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I've gone through a whirlwind of cravings today—chicken nuggets rom McDonald's, tacos from Taco Bell, Hawaiian pizza from Pizza Hut, chocolate milkshake, and ice cream.



that all sounds so good!


I’m craving honeydew milk tea w/ popping peach boba


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 1, 2021)

Pizza w/ ham and pineapple on it and extra tomato sauce on the pizza, ordering from Domino's tonight


----------



## Beanz (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi-C, not just right now but always.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2021)

I have a huge craving for hot chicken wings, but I was able to find the brand I was craving at the store so it’s settled.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2021)

I want Tiramisu.. but not just a bit, like.. I could eat a whole kilo of it


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 2, 2021)

not really anything only water lol but honestly i crave ice cream a lot


----------



## Neb (Sep 2, 2021)

Today is yet another day I spent craving orange chicken.


----------



## Plume (Sep 2, 2021)

strawberry roll cake


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Sep 3, 2021)

I oftentimes, as well as right now, crave chocolate, of which white is my absolute favourite flavour. The best chocolate I've had in my life so far? White Crunch, or, as I call it, white 'Egon Spengler chocolate' since the same character in Ghostbusters loved the same kind of chocolate, but the regular/milk flavour instead.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 3, 2021)

Pumpkin donuts and coffee, and also apple cider.  I'm ready for fall!


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 4, 2021)

i think all i ever post in here is that i'm craving bubble tea but... after trekking through london yesterday only to show up to a *closed* shop i've never wanted it more


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm craving pizza, that pizza I got last week was so good, especially with the garlic dipping sauce


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 6, 2021)

Arugula salad with mozzarella and tomatoes  ... With spicy arugula please! The spicy kind is kind of hard to find nowadays.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 6, 2021)

Flyffel said:


> Arugula salad with mozzarella and tomatoes  ... With spicy arugula please! The spicy kind is kind of hard to find nowadays.


I had a craving for fire-roasted sweet potatoes, but then I read @Flyffel's post, and now I want that salad.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 7, 2021)

I want some cheesecake, the pizza place down the road from me has these really huge slices of cheesecake you can buy, they're rich, creamy, and sweet of course, they're so good.  I might have to get one next time I buy a slice of pizza from there


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 9, 2021)

A caramel Frappuccino


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Sep 9, 2021)

I am currently craving freshly made Wendy's sea salt fries with their cheese sauce and a strawberry Dr. Pepper out of their freestyle machine. I did have the fries and cheese last sunday, but I asked for the drink and they gave me a regular dr pepper. sad times


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 9, 2021)

strawberry funnel cake frappuccino so badly do I wanna try it but I know it's so bad for meeeee


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 10, 2021)

Kinda craving Tim Tams right now!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Sep 10, 2021)

I stopped eating mammals a few years ago, but still get two specific craving for beef: a roast beef sandwich or the ground beef that Taco Bell serves. Pretty silly, out of things like a fillet mignon or an Italian hoagie, TB’s ground beef tacos are one of the things I often crave! 

Currently, a roast beef au jus sounds really tasty.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 10, 2021)

Those spicy chicken sandwich tacos from Taco Bell are very good, so that’s what I’m craving right now.


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 10, 2021)

The bruschetta with burrata I made yesterday was so good... I mean I make it every once in a while so I knew it's good... Everyone I've made it for loves it too. 

... The point is, I want it again.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 11, 2021)

i really want a spicy tuna roll


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

This spicy home-made paste that's good at clearing throat/sinuses and stuff... dunno if I have everything though lol.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm craving coffee, about to make a cup


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 12, 2021)

a watermelon basil salad


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 12, 2021)

Water. Ice cold water


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 13, 2021)

Not food, but sleep. Just some really good sleep.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 13, 2021)

A chocolate banana peanut butter smoothie, making one tomorrow morning.


----------



## Madeline63 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chocolate milk


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 21, 2021)

Recently I've had a craving for shrimp stir-fry T^T

And biscuits-and-gravy... Good food! I'm so hungry, now...


----------



## amylase (Sep 21, 2021)

Chick fil a. 

Just had peach milk shake, grilled nuggets and no salt fries. Craving satisfied. Couldn’t even remember the last time I got chick fil a. Haha


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2021)

Tacos….


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm craving bubble tea


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 24, 2021)

i want some potato wedges.. i guess some french fries will suffice tbh.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 24, 2021)

I've been eating a bit healthier this week, so right now I'm craving a lot of things that are not so good.

1. *CHEESE*
2. French Fries
3. Pizza
4. Cookies
5. Ice Cream

I've got one more healthy meal this week and then I'll probably satisfy some of these cravings this weekend.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm craving chocolate biscotti w/ coffee


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 30, 2021)

White chocolate caramel cappuccino


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sleep, I've been up for over 36 hours


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2021)

An artist I follow mentioned wanting a chicken shwarma sandwich. I love lebanese and mediterranean food, and that happens to be my favorite meal that I would order at this one Lebanese restaurant. I now crave that and their smoothies. They make the best smoothies ever.


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Craving for some of those McDonald's seaweed fries after having a taste of it yesterday. It actually tastes better than it sounds. Like trust me, I was put off at first too by the sound of it, but after giving it a shot, it's actually pretty good, just fries with some seaweed shaker salt.

Also, there's this snack they sold in our local marts which is essentially dry seaweed. It tastes salty, kinda, and it's actually pretty addictive once you get into it. I guess Americans might be put off or something, but this wouldn't be the first time Americans get put off by a food Singaporeans enjoy (like pizzas with pineapples). Hawaiian pizzas sold like hot cakes here.

Also, I'm just starving right now, so McDonald's an easy choice. Instead, all I have are cheesecakes and instant noodles right now, ugh. Boring cheesecakes. I'd take McWings and Chicken McNuggets any day. Unfortunately, they're not delivering at this hour, so I'll just have to go to my nearest 24-hour mart for some snacks. Beats cheesecakes, ugh.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m craving a blue raspberry Misty Freeze from Dairy Queen.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 1, 2021)

McDonalds, a Big Mac and fries w/ a Coke


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> McDonalds, a Big Mac and fries w/ a Coke


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, a fellow McD's fan.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 1, 2021)

Moon Pies.I recently stopped at a gas station in lovely Kingman,AZ and they actually had some Moon Pies.They're kind of hard to find in the Metro Phoenix area but somebody around here has gotta have some.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 1, 2021)

Mike and Ike’s. It’s a big craving currently.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2021)

Nunnafinga said:


> -snip-


Banana Moon Pies are king. Chocolate is decent, as well, but I much prefer banana. 

I’m craving the five cheese ziti pasta from Olive Garden.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hot chocolate, getting some tomorrow


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 8, 2021)

Cheesecake.. I could really go for some cheesecake right now!


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 8, 2021)

Donuts. I’m in the mood to buy me some of them soon.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 9, 2021)

maple leaf cookies


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Oct 9, 2021)

A cheeseburger or tilapia with garlic butter and rice.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 9, 2021)

some kind of fruity food


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2021)

I’m craving french fries from McDonald’s. I love them when they are fresh. You can always tell when they are first pulled from the fryer.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 12, 2021)

5 cheese Texas toast


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 13, 2021)

I just really really want a Krispy Kreme glazed donut rn


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

i probably say this every time i post in this thread but i'm craving buffalo chicken rn so bad   i want wings!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 25, 2021)

california rolls/sushi, I might get some from the campus convenience store for dinner


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm craving for sushi from a restaurant.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 25, 2021)

A glass of OJ, I am just craving something citrusy atm


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 26, 2021)

This restaurant in the city called BurgerMonger. It has the best vegan burgers, I love it. I've been asking my fiance to take me for a few days now but today I found out my wrist is broken, so I'm hoping he will take pity on me and get me a burger for dinner


----------



## windloft (Oct 28, 2021)

My mom turned a lemongrass and mushroom soup into a ramen broth base and I can't stop thinking bout it. It was super spicy 'n savory — I still have plenty left over, so i'd really like to have it again later... I can't wait!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 28, 2021)

I always regret going in this thread, it makes me so hungry.

I honestly just want a veggie hummus wrap so bad. I've been so busy I've been eating lots of prepacked foods and I just want something fresh.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 28, 2021)

I don't know. I have the day off and was going to grab some tasty lunch takeout but I can't even decide what I want.  I love Indian buffets but they are all closed due to covid.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 28, 2021)

i craved coffee cake earlier! discovered i liked cake (at least/specifically this coffee cake from a shop my sister and i bought for my mum on her birthday) and thought i knew where it was but wasn't sure, so we went home. but texted my sister and turned out it was where i thought. my mum's taking me there tomorrow, i'm omega hyped!

btw i don't think i want to branch out, i feel they won't be as good as other cake varieties/that coffee cake


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 29, 2021)

Food-wise, a frappuccino or cappuccino 

otherwise, I'm craving sleep.  I didn't get any sleep last night 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2021



TillyGoesMeow said:


> I always regret going in this thread, it makes me so hungry.
> 
> I honestly just want a veggie hummus wrap so bad. I've been so busy I've been eating lots of prepacked foods and I just want something fresh.


 
That sounds so good right now, I have been eating lots of pre-packaged foods as well so something fresh sounds amazing


----------



## windloft (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm really hungry for a corned beef special, honestly ... like, it's all i've been thinking about. I'm really surprised how that's become my top 3 favorite dishes.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 31, 2021)

Chinese food.  Specifically sweet and sour chicken, egg rolls, and pork fried rice w/ extra onion


----------



## chamsae (Oct 31, 2021)

nuggets..... im almost always craving nuggets


----------



## piichinu (Nov 2, 2021)

I want CARAMEL


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 2, 2021)

the last peanut butter cookie i made at the weekend that's currently in the microwave at home


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2021)

nothing, which is a problem because i haven't eaten a lot today and should get in at least a proper snack. maybe i'll eat some peanuts later, that sounds nice.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2021)

Spice. Specifically in the form of noodles or a curry.

I can't stomach most things at the moment though so bland food it is. Again.


----------



## Misha (Nov 4, 2021)

The charger of my switch :') I can't find it anywhere somehow


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2021)

Oddly specific but the Nashville hot chicken tenders from KFC… had them earlier for the first time and they were so good!


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 4, 2021)

Buffalo wings


----------



## OtakuTrash (Nov 5, 2021)

Oreos. Why? I just want some chocolate wafers. Great. Better find em, now.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2021)

I really want a vanilla milkshake from McDonald’s.


----------



## Misha (Nov 6, 2021)

Rest. And a hug.


----------



## satine (Nov 7, 2021)

Ugh, nothing.  I feel really bloated and constantly stuffed, I have no idea why. I guess if anything I'm craving some non-caffeine free Dr. Pepper lol. But I can't have caffeine anymore. Of course I have the caffeine free ones but it's not the same lol.... oh well. Maybe also I'm craving a nice juicy nectarine. But those are unfortunately quite out of season!


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 7, 2021)

zereshk polo. ive made it twice already this week but i just want more ahh


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 8, 2021)

I’m craving a waffle with banana ice cream and bananas on top


----------



## whimsu (Nov 8, 2021)

Some more of my moms chili that she dropped off to me today.
I'm trying to stay strong and not eat it so I can take it into work tomorrow to eat. ;___;

ACTUALLY.
I have some leftover bbq boneless wings from Pizza Hut that I might warm up instead.
I'm thanking this post so much for reminding me!! D:


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 8, 2021)

honestly stew would be gr8


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 8, 2021)

I tried Taco Bell's Cantina Melt Taco for the first time tonight and it was so good that now I'm craving another. I love that extra cheesy goodness.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 8, 2021)

Anything I can't eat. I got my wisdom tooth removed and it didn't go as well as the others. I eat more pills than anything else.


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 8, 2021)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2021)

A hamburger!


----------



## imorileo (Nov 10, 2021)

Walnut chicken with hoisin sauce.. I had it for the first time two days ago and I haven't stopped thinking about it since >___< Walnuts are really expensive where I am so its kind of a fancy meal that I'll only be able to have in a few months or something haha


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 10, 2021)

Chicken and broccoli (Chinese takeout) Honestly I haven't had that since I was a kid, I typically always order sweet and sour chicken or general tso's chicken, but I've been craving that lately


----------



## Maiana (Nov 10, 2021)

I had grilled cheese yesterday and it was super goood.
Now i'm craving it again ; ___ ;


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 10, 2021)

Pastaaaaa


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 10, 2021)

Quesadillas. I will probably make one a little bit later.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 10, 2021)

I want something suuuuper sweet and bad for you lol.


----------



## deana (Nov 11, 2021)

Papa Johns garlic parmesan breadsticks 



Spoiler: sticks



I was searching an image for these because a lot of people seems to mix up the garlic parmesan breadsticks with the cheesesticks and they are NOT the same at all! 





Everything about this image is just great and I want the breadsticks even more


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m craving basically anything right now because I’m starving. I don’t have any food though for the next four hours or so, unfortunately. I’d _love_ any type of chicken and some chocolate milk.


----------



## amemome (Nov 11, 2021)

roast duck. even better if it's peking duck.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m craving a waffle with bananas and ice cream on it. I’m also craving Oreos for some reason even though they’re trash.


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 11, 2021)

Pumpkin brownies, I found a recipe for some online and am probably going to make them this weekend


----------



## Memegaygay (Nov 13, 2021)

I REALLLLY want cinnamon rolls rn I saw some online and I’ve been wanting them so bad


----------



## namiieco (Nov 13, 2021)

haagen dazs strawberry cheesecake flavour!!
and tteokbokki - i've been craving it for a few days now so i might make it tonight


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 13, 2021)

I want some turkey and stuffing. I’m ready for thanksgiving


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 13, 2021)

A large bag of salt & vinegar chips


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2021)

I normally don't care for chain pizza, but Pizza Hut's Detroit style pizza is yummy, even though it has killer salt. I want it now. ; ;


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2021)

Nachos


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 18, 2021)

Pancakes.. but I don't got time to make them right now


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2021)

I’m craving a Sangarita Blast from Taco Bell. It was discontinued though. It’s unfortunate because it was my favorite flavor for a long time. I found a new favorite flavor but the Sangarita Blast will always hold a place in my heart. I can’t satisfy this craving though because it’s discontinued.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 23, 2021)

Cheesecake


----------



## Holla (Nov 23, 2021)

Cheese curd. Love the stuff and bought some last night. Haven't had a chance to have any yet though...


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2021)

A chocolate bar. ><


----------



## Neb (Nov 24, 2021)

It’s the middle of the night and I want nothing more than orange chicken


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 24, 2021)

BungoTheElf said:


> I always find myself craving specific foods once in a while LOL
> 
> I'm really hungry right now and I really want some lime cilantro rice from like qdoba or chipotle and also the meat from there ;____; Maybe it doesn't help that I'm watching kitchen nightmares right now LOL
> 
> I might just start cooking it now and make it myself since I'm pretty sure we have lime and I know we should have some cilantro at least in the garden


ahh im super crsving some cheesecake but tbh its my favourite dessert so i always want to eat it but its very expensive


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m craving a 7-Eleven cheese pizza. I’m about to go pick one up, too. I just hope they’ll make me on this early in the morning.


----------



## g u a v a (Dec 15, 2021)

orange juice


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Dec 15, 2021)

Right now I am craving imitation crab onigiri. I get off of school in 20 minutes, so I am probably going to head down to the cafe to buy some.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 15, 2021)

I want some chocolate peanut butter ice cream from a local ice cream/convenience shop local chain. I’m getting a half gallon this weekend.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2021)

feta cheese, it's just so good. Maybe I'll have some for dinner


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 17, 2021)

Wendy’s even tho I just had it yesterday


----------



## ryuk (Dec 17, 2021)

pizza with pepperoni & jalapeños

also chinese food sounds amazing


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 21, 2021)

So all week I keep seeing pictures of sugar cookies, so I want one. lol... bonus if they were a bell or some other christmas shape.
No icing.
Don't really want to go out and buy some though. This time of year, people are bound to drop sweets on you and I just really don't need a pack of cookies sitting at home right now. Doesn't keep me from wanting them though.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2021)

I want a Yule log (the dessert, not the forum collectible) because I just want to try it. I’ve never had one before. It looks really good.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 23, 2021)

A Lindt white chocolate candy bar


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 23, 2021)

Brownies and ice cream.


----------



## arikins (Dec 24, 2021)

sparkling pink lemonade


----------



## Neb (Jan 2, 2022)

It’s midnight and I could still use some orange chicken.


----------



## Looigi (Jan 2, 2022)

chickenjoy


----------



## Suntide (Jan 2, 2022)

The food I've got in the slow cooker right now but won't be able to eat for several more hours


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 2, 2022)

French fries and chicken nuggets


----------



## Soigne (Jan 2, 2022)

Some nondairy ice cream


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 2, 2022)

The jalapeño poppers were making again after I demolished our first batch new years eve.


----------



## Smilephantomhive (Jan 2, 2022)

I always crave ice cream.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 3, 2022)

Coffeeeeee


----------



## amemome (Jan 4, 2022)

Still craving zwiebelrostbraten and spaetzle. Why are there no Bavarian restaurants near me


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2022)

Something chocolatey and peanut-buttery.


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 4, 2022)

sushi


----------



## Suntide (Jan 4, 2022)

spicy teriyaki chicken with yakisoba


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

Sushi. Might just go out and grab some for dinner. I also want something fish so.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 6, 2022)

Ice water


----------



## ryuk (Jan 6, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Ice water


was literally about to say this, sadly i’m out of ice


----------



## Beanz (Jan 6, 2022)

soft serve ice cream, i don’t care what flavor it is.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm craving either an all veggie sub, or a tuna sub from Subway w/ black olives and lettuce, on multigrain bread


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

Poké Bowl cause I need to go to a larger grocery store that carries them lol. Expensive **** though.


----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2022)

i really want some wings :b


----------



## Suntide (Jan 8, 2022)

Anything that I don't have to make myself. I'm in the mood for delivery today


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 8, 2022)

Fried Rice


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 8, 2022)

Nutella


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Poké Bowl cause I need to go to a larger grocery store that carries them lol. Expensive **** though.


Update: Got one yesterday and now I want dip sauce for my crisps!


----------



## xara (Jan 9, 2022)

vegetable soup and red velvet cake sounds real good right now.  not together, but as separate meals LOL.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 9, 2022)

I get to go to my PoPo/ 婆婆  (Grandma in chinese) house today! She is going to make us homemade dumplings, baos, and eggrolls! <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2022)

FRESH JUICY PEACHES RN AND I DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 10, 2022)

French fries, I have some in the freezer, might make them later


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 10, 2022)

Bangin Chicken Burrito from I think it's called Tijuana Flats


----------



## Plume (Jan 11, 2022)

Lasagna ; ;


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 11, 2022)

fried chicken from this korean fried chicken, or the mcdonalds sundae with the chocolate shell instead of their usual chocolate syrup

sooooo hungry


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 11, 2022)

Soft shelled tacos from taco bell


----------



## xara (Jan 11, 2022)

shredded cheese lmao. i’ve got two bags of it in my fridge, but i have a cat on my lap currently, so i can’t get up to get it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 12, 2022)

a cheese quesadilla, making one tonight.  I like just getting a flour tortilla, putting shredded cheese on it and warming it up in a pan, folding it over so it's like half a circle, then when I eat it I dip it in hot salsa and sour cream


----------



## amemome (Jan 12, 2022)

i want a bowl of udon with a ton of tenkasu and a soft-boiled egg


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 12, 2022)

I'd give my left arm for some Popeyes right now. I can smell it from the other room


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 13, 2022)

Bubble tea with popping boba.  Coconut milk tea with mango popping boba or Honeydew milk tea with some kind of fruit popping boba


----------



## Plume (Jan 13, 2022)

Pizza!!! Again!


----------



## milktae (Jan 15, 2022)

fruit roll ups!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 15, 2022)

POUNDCAKE


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 15, 2022)

Chicken nuggets with buffalo dipping sauce


----------



## milktae (Jan 16, 2022)

a bacon cheese from flippoly


----------



## Dremer (Jan 16, 2022)

I think about new design of my bathroom lol it will bathroom be in anime style. I used to choose vintage bathtub on review https://bathroomer.org/bathtubs/ and ordered it on eBay. When you put down your budget for the bathtub, include in your budget not just the cost of the tub itself but also the installation and any fixtures like a drain, overflow drain, tub spout, faucet handles and/or showerhead.  I hope my purchase will be great and cute.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 16, 2022)

an iced coffee would be good right now!!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 16, 2022)

a burger


----------



## Smilephantomhive (Jan 16, 2022)

Mochi donuts


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 16, 2022)

ketchup-flavored chips


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

Rn I'm craving spicy noodles... I like spicy food


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

Cake! Any dessert really, but especially cake. ; ;


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 20, 2022)

Eggs and toast w/ orange juice


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2022)

Chocolate milkshake. I don't know why I would want that just before going to bed, but I wouldn't say no to one right now.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 24, 2022)

a cup of ice water


----------



## Plume (Jan 24, 2022)

A snickers bar


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2022)

Sushi.  Haven’t had it in awhile.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Tortilla chips


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 12, 2022)

a meatball sub, I'm getting the stuff to make them next time I go grocery shopping


----------



## Soigne (Mar 12, 2022)

really would like an iced latte right now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 12, 2022)

Strawberry Donut ++=


----------



## Franny (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm always craving some good fried chicken...


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

the leftover kfc popcorn chicken that’s in my fridge. i’m lowkey too lazy to get up and go get it, but _man_ does the thought of it have me smackin’ my lips rn. 

edit: went and got it. it was delicious!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 16, 2022)

Cheesecake.


----------



## Bizhiins (Mar 16, 2022)

Pickle roll-ups


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2022)

Some pizza would be great right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 17, 2022)

Cheddar cheese


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 17, 2022)

Crêpe


----------



## Neb (Mar 17, 2022)

I’d love some winter melon bubble tea, but I’m holding off on it until I finish my final and essay. That way it can be a reward.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 17, 2022)

Robin Eggs Candies.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 18, 2022)

just like any other day i want ice cream :/ had ice cream yesterday but i'm still like You Know What Would Be Great Rn? Ice Cream


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 18, 2022)

Craving some cannolis from the Italian bakery near me


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 20, 2022)

Salt & Vinegar Chips


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2022)

Seafood. Specifically salmon and tuna nigiri. A restaurant recently opened near me that sells sushi, but it's so over-priced compared to in the city. I'd be better off going and buying something on my lunch break this week instead. Going to cook king prawn salt and pepper noodles tonight and hopefully that might curb the seafood urge a little in the meantime. May also make a homemade egg fried rice to take to work tomorrow instead of my usual pasta salad.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 21, 2022)

Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## Mary (Mar 21, 2022)

Coffee with protein (I use the vanilla premier protein shake instead of creamer, it's so so good)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 21, 2022)

Avocado Toast


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 21, 2022)

i really feel like eating a croissant sandwich for some reason but i don't feel like going to the store to get one


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Reese's peanut butter cups



I am also craving Reese's peanut butter cups right now.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

I am craving Spanish tortilla. And maybe Mücver.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2022)

Chris said:


> Seafood. Specifically salmon and tuna nigiri. A restaurant recently opened near me that sells sushi, but it's so over-priced compared to in the city. I'd be better off going and buying something on my lunch break this week instead. Going to cook king prawn salt and pepper noodles tonight and hopefully that might curb the seafood urge a little in the meantime. May also make a homemade egg fried rice to take to work tomorrow instead of my usual pasta salad.


Prawns did not satisfy the seafood urge and it turned out I didn't have everything I needed to make egg fried rice last night. Got a portion of curry defrosting at the moment in hopes of at least satisfying the rice craving.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 25, 2022)

I still miss cheesecake. Shame it’s so expensive and takes so long to make.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m craving some scones with jam and cream and a hot cup of tea


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 26, 2022)

Candy, I want some so badly >.<


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 27, 2022)

I want Wendy’s. It’s been too long since I’ve had it!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 27, 2022)

I want a misty freeze from Dairy Queen. It’s been so long.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 27, 2022)

Cheddar cheese, I want more cheddar cheese...


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 27, 2022)

Peanut butter cookies, Reese's, or anything with peanut butter in it really, can't get enough of it

	Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2022



KittenNoir said:


> I’m craving some scones with jam and cream and a hot cup of tea


That sounds really good right now


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 27, 2022)

a raspberry cheese danish and a cup of coffee to go with it


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 27, 2022)

Some jasmine green tea. Somehow the box I had disappeared and apparently they're sold out at the store, so of course I'm now craving it.


----------



## Xeleron (Mar 29, 2022)

Lately I've been really craving some freshly made Taiyaki... I really need to learn how to make it myself


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2022)

A biiiiiiig fat juicy cheeseborgar!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2022)

I just saw a picture of tacos so now I'm craving some.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 30, 2022)

A strawberry daiquiri sounds realllllllly good rn. (Virgin, of course. I would never drink under 21!)


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 31, 2022)

Nacho fries and curry fries


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 31, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Peanut butter cookies, Reese's, or anything with peanut butter in it really, can't get enough of it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2022
> 
> ...


They have these really good chocolate and peanutbutter wafers by TastyKake Inc. I'm not sure where you are from, but they are mostly an east coast company.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 31, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> They have these really good chocolate and peanutbutter wafers by TastyKake Inc. I'm not sure where you are from, but they are mostly an east coast company.


Oh cool, thanks  I’ll have to see if I can find some!  I live on the east coast (New York)


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 31, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Oh cool, thanks  I’ll have to see if I can find some!  I live on the east coast (New York)


Np! I looked it up and they're called Tastycrisps. I wasn't expecting much, but it has the right combination of chocolate and PB. At least to me.


----------



## Franny (Apr 1, 2022)

id looooove to have a good chicken noodle soup right now. its still too chilly outside, a nice hot soup would really hit the spot X_X


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 1, 2022)

Some Sour Patch Kids or Skittles

Actually no, donuts!  I am basically craving anything with sugar, I'm trying to eat healthier and cutting out a lot of junk food has made the sweets cravings go through the roof


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 1, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Some Sour Patch Kids or Skittles
> 
> Actually no, donuts!  I am basically craving anything with sugar, I'm trying to eat healthier and cutting out a lot of junk food has made the sweets cravings go through the roof


Agreed with the sour skittles


----------



## Balverine (Apr 1, 2022)

Bubble tea and macarons lol
I can't get that kinda stuff in my dinky area, but I will be visiting my friend in Michigan next week and we'll be getting some then, but I really want it now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

Had some yesterday and it was so good, too bad we're out already.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

Some of the best chocolate I've ever had.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 17, 2022)

Sleep.

Oh, food wise I'd say like chinese food, get some egg rolls, that teryaki chicken or maybe some General Tsao chicken.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 19, 2022)

Peanutbutter.

Actually a classic Peanutbutter milkshake even though I am already cold. I haven't had one of those in years. Mom use to make them in the summer.
I'll probably have a pb&j sandwich later.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 19, 2022)

Honeybuns. The gas station by my place of work never has them anymore, and the wack pastries they do carry don't have honeybuns or anythin close to it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 19, 2022)

Chinese food.  Sweet and sour chicken, pork egg rolls, crab Rangoon , pork fried rice w/ extra onions

Or pizza

Basically something very savory


----------



## amemome (Apr 19, 2022)

another day goes by where amemome craves zwiebelrostbraten.


----------



## Plume (Apr 20, 2022)

Fried chicken ; ;


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 20, 2022)

I want boba. I want a nice boba tea, maybe rose or strawberry with cheese foam. And maybe some mozzarella sticks to go with said boba. I want it so bad, I NEED it so bad. Boba my beloved.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

wholegrain rice, think i'm gonna use some for lunch tomorrow cause I ain't hell eating now lmao


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 20, 2022)

A hot fudge sundae with chopped nuts from Dairy Queen. I would say I'm eating one now, but they forgot the fudge, so there's nothing hot, fudge, or sundae about it. It's just ice-cream and chopped nuts.


----------



## Plume (Apr 20, 2022)

Pizza. Not even good pizza, just a big sloppy slice from Harris Teeter.


----------



## meo (Apr 21, 2022)

Watermelon. A very good watermelon.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ice cream TwT


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 21, 2022)

Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 21, 2022)

A burrito. Last night I had a dream there was a snake (sorry) eating a burrito in my yard. Like, it was munching at this huge burrito like a human would-- taking multiple bites, etc. What kind of was it? Anaconcarne? Chipotlemouth? Tex-Mex Brown Snake? Baja Blast Rat Snake? *cringes at jokes?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 21, 2022)

Angel Food Cake/Strawberry Cream Pie


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 22, 2022)

Breakfast, scrambled eggs, toast, and sausage.  Having it in about an hour


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

I always crave chips


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 22, 2022)

A Quiche.... I have only had one a single time 6 years ago and I want another one nowie soooo MOMMY AND DADDY CAN YOU GET THE EGGS OUT BECAUSE I WANT TO TRY QUICHE AGAIN. ITS BEEN SO LONG BUT IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD AND HAS EGGS IN IT WHICH I DONT LIKE EGGS BUT I HAVE STARTED TO LIKE EGGS BECAUSE THEY ARE FLUFFY BUT THEY ALSO KINDA NASTY BUT I LIKE THEM SOMEWHAT AND I THINK A QUICHE WOULD TASTE YUMMY. I HAVE HAD AN OMLETT BEFORE WHICH WAS REALLY GOOD SO MAYBE I CAN HAVE A QUICHE. I SHOULD STOP WRITING BEFORE I START ANOTHER ESSAY......


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2022)

Currently craving a burger, some sushi, and ice cream.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 22, 2022)

A Cadbury Creme Egg. I have one left from Easter and I think I'm going to go get it now.


----------



## Asarena (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm craving cheesecake at the moment! It's been a while since I've had some, and it's one of my favorite desserts.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 23, 2022)

I crave a bag of chips


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 23, 2022)

McDonalds (a Big Mac and French fries) someone in my apartment building had McDonalds earlier I think, because when I was getting in the elevator I could smell it, and it smelled amazing, now I can't stop thinking about their burgers and fries


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 23, 2022)

Watermelon, but they are so expensive at this time of the year


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

Something salty like chips.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

I could also go for a bag of chips


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2022)

Chips do sound good right about now.


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 24, 2022)

gnocchi- good old comfort food


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 24, 2022)

I really want some ice cream right now, but I haven't even had lunch yet.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

Definitely feel like a fresh bag of chips.


----------



## dude98 (Apr 25, 2022)

Im craving beef ribs right now


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm still craving pizza. This is torture. ; ;


----------



## Bellsinthegalaxy2012 (Apr 27, 2022)

Mangos and those kind freezer bars


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 27, 2022)

I am craving anything edible, lol.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm craving a cold red bean or taro bubble tea, or milk tea.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 27, 2022)

hot cheetos


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2022)

Still craving McDonalds. Getting some tomorrow, can’t wait!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

I could go for another Klondike bar right now


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)

Venti said:


> Currently craving a burger, some sushi, and ice cream.



I had a burger and ice cream recently, so now I'm just craving sushi.


----------



## meo (Apr 27, 2022)

Vanilla Banana milkshake (vanilla ice cream with a fresh banana blended in).


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 28, 2022)

Love me a bag of chips


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

Chips. A g a i n

And maybe a very cheesy bagel, we're out of cream cheese. -,_-


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Apr 28, 2022)

Cheesy mashed potatoes I had like once in my entire life from a fancy wedding.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 28, 2022)

A delicious sushi burrito.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 28, 2022)

A fresh Pineapple


----------



## icefang (Apr 28, 2022)

beef, just beef. sucks because i really want to go pescatarian or something but my family will get concerned if i don't have dinner with them lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 28, 2022)

I wish there was more of that delicious pizza we had on Tuesday, that stuff was to die for but now it's all gone


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

A vanilla milkshake


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2022)

A butterfinger, strangely.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 29, 2022)

Croissant


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 29, 2022)

Oreos and coffee, I had some earlier now I want more


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I could go for another Klondike bar right now


Still feeling this way, I can't seem to get enough of Klondike now. XP


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm craving for Oreo ice cream...


----------



## Autumn247 (May 10, 2022)

French bread pizza


----------



## Gene. (May 11, 2022)

i've been craving nachos a lot recently


----------



## Franny (May 11, 2022)

something sweet, i havent had fruit in a while so i think i'd love some tasty strawberries right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

Sour gummies, or just candy in general


----------



## Mairmalade (May 11, 2022)

I saw something about gelato-filled bubble waffles and now I'm of the mind that I must have them.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 12, 2022)

Man I’d love a bag of chips right now.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

I could really actually go for a bag of chips right about now.


----------



## savvistyles (May 12, 2022)

Right now I’m craving some real good pho


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

savvistyles said:


> Right now I’m craving some real good chips



Fixed.

---

I'm craving chips, but also still craving sushi.  Might as well try and order some next time I get groceries.


----------



## savvistyles (May 12, 2022)

Venti said:


> Fixed.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm craving pho, but also still craving sushi. Might as well try and order some next time I get groceries.



Fixed


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 12, 2022)

Ice cream… Which is unusual for me. My stomach has been too messed up lately to eat much beyond cucumbers and soup so maybe that’s why haha


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 12, 2022)

Wow, a lot of people are craving chips. I don't blame 'em. 
It's really hot outside (a whopping 31 degrees Celsius!!), and the things I'd do for a Klondike bar...


----------



## Franny (May 16, 2022)

sushi, i might just order some for lunch. mmmm, otoro sounds so good.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 16, 2022)

After having a stomach bug for a week, I haven't eaten much. So I'm craving literally anything xD But right now I really want chocolate.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 16, 2022)

Honeydew bubble tea with popping mango boba and some buffalo wings


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

I want some doughnuts right now, it's one of my favorite foods. TwT


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 16, 2022)

There is this sauce called Ghost Pepper Ranch. There isn't much pepper in it at all, even though the name is scary, so I can eat some of it every once in a while on chicken. I want some...  _and I have a little packet on the counter... _


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

^ I remember having some of that, it was crazy good.

Now I'm in the mood for some pizza.


----------



## Sarabelle (May 18, 2022)

Popcorn and Chicken Salad. Not at the same time though cause that'd be a weird combo.


----------



## Mairmalade (May 18, 2022)

Barstool Pizza Reviews have me craving a good pizza hard.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 19, 2022)

I just had chips 
So I’m craving a scrumptious, delectable, flavour bursting bag of crispy potato chips.


----------



## Plume (May 20, 2022)

After posting in that other thread, I'm now craving cinnamon rolls. ; ;


----------



## Nankurunaisa (May 20, 2022)

"Most of the time I like italian foods, pasta dishes/noodles and smoked salmon temaki or smoked salmon sushi bowls and smoked salmon sushi!!!!" My most favorite meal I always want it "Eggplant Parmesian!!!!" I even have a "Smoked salmon temaki day each saturday!!!!" I wrote it on the board and they gave me my every demand like a princess!!!! I'm just joking what really happened is they laughed like it wasn't gonna happen and it was so funny they decided to do it!!!! Cause I can't demand them to do anything....


----------



## Neb (May 21, 2022)

It’s the middle of the night, but I crave tacos.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 21, 2022)

Since I just woke up, I am craving a kebab (as usual). I could also eat Spanish tortilla right now.


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2022)

I’m craving an ice cold Fiji water. I’m very particular about my brands, lol.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2022)

Falafel and houmous. 

It's been a constant craving for a couple of weeks now. I literally eat it daily at the moment. No amount is enough.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 22, 2022)

I like these chocolate/peanut butter wafers and really wanted one last night and this morning. Been trying to eat more healthy so I've been eating substitutes. Like banana and peanut butter. And I'm hoping to stick to it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

I'm craving candy right now, maybe I'll stop by the store and buy some later.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 22, 2022)

I’m craving fresh French Fries, as my mom makes them.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 22, 2022)

I've been craving an Oreo Cone all day. I picked some up at the store this weekend, but I'm trying to wait until after dinner to grab one.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 22, 2022)

I can just imagine my self going to the fridge and cooking me up a hot and flavourful plate of chips.


----------



## Neb (May 30, 2022)

I crave a burrito.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 30, 2022)

Even when being healthy I crave for Hot Cheetos but I have tell myself not to eat so much of that stuff.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 30, 2022)

I'm craving ice cream right now, but unfortunately I don't have any in the house.


----------



## Croconaw (May 30, 2022)

I’m craving a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 31, 2022)

I've been craving vanilla lately and I have no idea why. I kinda wonder if I am actually actually sugar since vanilla is always paired with sugar but simply something sweet doesn't really cut it for me lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 31, 2022)

Potato Soup


----------



## Franny (May 31, 2022)

a nap.
alternatively, chicken lemon rice soup. mmmm.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2022)

Craving more sleep right now.


----------



## Neb (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m craving noodles. Either yakisoba or Thai rice noodles.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 1, 2022)

Milk!  I am going to get some nowieeeeeee


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 2, 2022)

chocolate milkshake
mmmm


----------



## amemome (Jun 2, 2022)

It's rainy and cold today but that won't stop me from wanting an iced coffee. Preferrably a nice one from my local coffee shop.

I'm also feeling in the mood for a hot bowl of udon with lots of crunchy tenkasu on top.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 2, 2022)

Honeydew bubble tea with mango popping boba in it, getting some on Saturday!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 2, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Honeydew bubble tea with mango popping boba in it, getting some on Saturday!


That sounds delicious!


----------



## Neb (Jun 3, 2022)

I crave bubble tea, but I’m going to wait on buying any until I finish my classes. That way I’ll be able to reward myself for a very draining semester.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 10, 2022)

cookies and cream ice cream bro


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 10, 2022)

I just had this Random crave for coco wheats. It's a hot cereal, probably not that great for you due to it being a bunch of wheat. It comes in a box and you cook it. You can make it as sweet or unsweet as you want, thin or thick.  It stays warm for a long time. It's texture is kinda like a bunch of super tiny soft beads that stick together. And it is coco-y, as implied and it is filling. I ate it as a kid cu mom use to eat it often for some reason but I haven't in a million years cause it started giving me headaches at one time for some reason.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 11, 2022)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 11, 2022)

Cheddar jalapeno poppers


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 12, 2022)

Pretty much anything at this point, lol. I’m hungry. I think spicy chicken tenders would hit the spot.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 12, 2022)

Berries, like blueberries or strawberries.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 12, 2022)

Whip Yogurt but i can't have because its all liquidity. Stupid refrigerator isn't cold enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

home-made oven cheese crisps. mom made some to have with the shrimp cocktail and it was delish


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 13, 2022)

I wish I had some solid chocolate bars. I do not think we have any Choco


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 14, 2022)

Ramen, just the cheap chicken Top Ramen, with some lime juice and cayenne pepper in it to make it spicy.  It's really good that way.  I don't know, something about a bowl of ramen just sounds really good right now


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2022)

Baked Macaroni, not that cheap box stuff like Kraft. I want real, hot, toasty, Panko topped, actually made, baked in a casserole dish, cheesy macaroni like what my dad makes.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 15, 2022)

Flatbread pizza with cheese and homemade tomato sauce.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2022)

I want some ice cold Fiji water.


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2022)

I could use some pad Thai.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 16, 2022)

I started playing Cookie Clicker recently and now its just been making me crave chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm craving chips, BBQ, sour cream and onion, plain Lays, pretty much any kind of potato chip sounds good right now


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2022)

As someone once mentioned... I'm craving a nice, tasty bag of chips.


----------



## RemMomori (Jun 16, 2022)

I really want some starbursts but I haven't had them in years now...


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 17, 2022)

CHIPS


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 17, 2022)

Not really craving food at the moment but I am craving like a heat pad or electric blanket right now. Just wanna be warrrrmmmm


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

I’m craving a cheeseburger… thankfully one of my moms is making one.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 17, 2022)

Water, but honestly I am down for some non hot peppers too.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 17, 2022)

Raw fish



<- me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

this pomegranate and raspberry smoothie i had yesterday, damn. real good stuff.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 19, 2022)

I just want ice cold water. Nothing extravagant.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 21, 2022)

I want some onion rings


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 28, 2022)

It’s been a few centuries since I’ve had chips and need some real soon.


----------



## jadetine (Jun 29, 2022)

Soft serve ice cream.
One that I don’t have to share nor eat in secret;
One that I can fill a cone from the machine myself, in the shape and volume I want… I will miss those days


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 29, 2022)

Cannoli, probably one of my favorite desserts, I just had some yesterday, but yeah I'm craving them a lot lately


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 29, 2022)

I am craving a chocolate bar, chocolate cake, chocolate icing, chocolate chips, chocolate covered strawberries, chocolate covered raisins, chocolate covered pretzels, chocolate cupcakes, chocolate èclairs, chocolate covered almonds, chocolate croissant, hot chocolate, chocolate ice cream, chocolate covered pancake, chocolate buttercream, chocolate mouse, chocolate covered banana, chocolate covered gummy bears, chocolate crêpe, chocolate danish, chocolate cannoli, chocolate cookies, and sour cream & onion chips.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 29, 2022)

Publix brand dried mangoes. They’re the best thing ever. 
I tried to make them myself, but it’s not the same. I bought a dehydrator and everything 
My home grown mangoes from the mango tree outside just doesn’t taste the same as the Publix one.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

I don’t know why, but I suddenly have the craving for barbecue flavored potato chips. The downside? I don’t have any.


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2022)

As usual, I’m craving orange chicken and pad Thai.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 30, 2022)

a milkshake or a frappuccino


----------



## Neb (Jul 1, 2022)

drunken noodles sound really good right now.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 2, 2022)

idk why but i will literally do anything for some popeyes right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

Nothing in particular, but I could go for something sweet right now.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jul 2, 2022)

whole grain bread yum


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 3, 2022)

*CHIPS*​


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 4, 2022)

Never thought I'd say this but I could really go for an avocado right now.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 4, 2022)

C
H
I
P
S


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 4, 2022)

We have those puffy hot cheetos but I really want the regular kind right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

this licorice shoelace candy but they don't have it where i live :^^^(


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 5, 2022)

Meatloaf


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 5, 2022)

The can of vanilla Starbucks double shot espresso in my fridge


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 5, 2022)

Bangin Chicken Burrito and a canoli


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 5, 2022)

This loaded potato soup that Sam's Club sells (Member's Mark). They did a taste thing in the store and we bought it.
I had some for dinner as a result of craving it all day. It is so good. It is probably better in the colder months though.
Get it if you go there.


Spoiler: package pic :P


----------



## Plume (Jul 5, 2022)

Pizza!!! Pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

I’m craving lasagna.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 5, 2022)

Cheese. Anything with cheese would be very satisfying right now.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 14, 2022)

I am craving Stacks chips. But honestly I think something salty in general will do. I am tempted to run to the store to get some... _because we are low on eggs after all_  But I probably won't because it isn't enough of a justification for me lol.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 14, 2022)

Tostitos tortilla chips and their cheese dip


----------



## Franny (Jul 14, 2022)

Sushiiii. Salmon nigiri. Spicy tuna roll. Otoro. Yellowtail sashimi. Anything. All of it. I want it now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2022)

I am now craving Tostitos tortilla chips with cheese dip and sushi, LMAO!


----------



## Beanz (Jul 14, 2022)

i want a coconut


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

I’m still craving pasta.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 15, 2022)

Brownies, I have a brownie mix sitting here tempting me to make them but I’m getting ice cream on the weekend and don’t want to have too many sweets around all at once


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 15, 2022)

I crave more Crispy Potatoes


----------



## pamelarose (Jul 15, 2022)

Cocoa Krispies


----------



## Neb (Jul 16, 2022)

I want some pasta. Not sure what kind though.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

I’m craving ice cold water.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 20, 2022)

Yesterday I was craving for some red-sauce pasta, even though I had lasagna last Sunday. 
Today I'm craving for ramen even though I had ramen the other day.

Idk I keep on eating the same things again and again


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 20, 2022)

serotonin


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 20, 2022)

Doritos Locos Tacos. I sent my husband to go get me some.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 23, 2022)

A cold glass of piña colada.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 24, 2022)

Im craving a savoury pastry of some sort.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 24, 2022)

samyang spicy chicken ramyeon!


----------



## Franny (Jul 24, 2022)

sleep


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 24, 2022)

Pizza, chicken wings, and hot sauce


----------



## tae (Jul 24, 2022)

always craving cinnamon rolls lately.


----------



## Parkai (Jul 24, 2022)

Craving chipotle sooooo bad rn


----------



## amemome (Jul 26, 2022)

I really want some french fries. the crispier the better! I think McDonalds does them best near me, but when I was in college, the dorm fries were actually much, much better texture-wise.


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 26, 2022)

Coffee. Feeling too lazy to get up and make a cup though.


----------



## Franny (Jul 26, 2022)

for the first time in like months im not craving anything. i could go for some tea but i dont need any food. wow!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 30, 2022)

Actually really want a Bacon Deluxe from Wendy’s.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jul 30, 2022)

For the past week I have been craving some teriyaki steak fried rice from the Japanese place near my house but they are closed for refurbishment


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

I’m craving some crispy chicken tenders.


----------



## amemome (Jul 31, 2022)

craving indian food, more specifically idly sambar or lemon rice  just something more flavorful and fun than my usual food


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 31, 2022)

a cheap cheeseburger


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 31, 2022)

Pupusas (it's a Salvadoran food) I haven't had them since I was a kid, and don't quite remember what they taste like but I know I LOVED them and would love to try them again some time


----------



## oddbear (Jul 31, 2022)

i really want california rolls right about now. and ramune soda.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 31, 2022)

Meatloaf sounds real good right now. My mom’s recipe is fricking amazing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm really just craving some chips right now.


----------



## Neb (Jul 31, 2022)

I need iced coffee stat.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 31, 2022)

I really want some more ice cream Neapolitan bars. Those are my favorite to have in the summer.


----------



## oddbear (Aug 2, 2022)

i. want. tofu.


----------



## Plume (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm craving pizza! The sloppier the better.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 3, 2022)

Craving a certain brand of chocolate.. the annoying thing is that it's only available at the fanciest grocery store in the area, which also happens to be the furthest away (but still a pretty short drive/walk all things considered).


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 3, 2022)

Pecorino cheese = the cooler parmesan


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

I’m craving some spicy wings from 7-Eleven.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 4, 2022)

I am still getting over being very ill but I am really craving sushi right now haha


----------



## Franny (Aug 5, 2022)

boston market. looks like its chicken for lunch today


----------



## smug villager (Aug 5, 2022)

Curry from a specific Japanese restaurant my boyfriend and I go to on special occasions. It's so good, but we can't get it very often since it's a bit pricey to eat out.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 5, 2022)

I feel like some gummy Candy right now. Like gummy watermelon.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2022)

i want spaghetti.... tomato sauce-covered meatballs just sound so good rn..


----------



## Asarena (Aug 5, 2022)

I wish I had pizza right now. Stuffed crust of course


----------



## GreenOctagons (Aug 5, 2022)

A chicken Bhuna curry, naan bread, popadoms and an ice cold beer.


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 12, 2022)

I’m hardcore craving double chocolate chip cookies atm, I unfortunately don’t have cocoa powder at my place rn, so I’ll just have to wait to get more


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 12, 2022)

Instant ramen, I’ve been meaning to cook one for breakfast but I haven’t gotten out of bed yet


----------



## digimon (Aug 12, 2022)

i'm hungry right now but for some reason i'm also craving ice cream  like a cone of soft serve would be so nice right now


----------



## Asarena (Aug 12, 2022)

I'd love a brownie right about now


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 12, 2022)

I'd love some sushi.. Although I don't know if the sushi I like counts as real sushi, because it's usually chicken or tuna lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 12, 2022)

I WANT PIZZA!!!! like frozen oven pizza with thin crust  i googled it just now and starting salivating


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2022)

pita bread from Olga's Kitchen T_T its sorta sweet, super fluffy, delicious and cheap. pita chips will have to do.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2022



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I'd love some sushi.. Although I don't know if the sushi I like counts as real sushi, because it's usually chicken or tuna lol


tuna counts as sushi, tis fish after all


----------



## allainah (Aug 13, 2022)

A baked potato... with cheese... and bacon... and sour cream. LOAD IT UP


----------



## IonicKarma (Aug 13, 2022)

Maple Candy, but the secret is im always craving Maple Candy but I can't have it unless I order it online


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 13, 2022)

McGriddle from McDonald’s. Been awhile since I’ve had one.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 13, 2022)

I really want to water to soothe my dry mouth


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 13, 2022)

Currently craving gyoza (Japanese dumplings) and cinnamon rolls. Either would be fabulous right now.


----------



## drowningfairies (Aug 13, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> Currently craving gyoza (Japanese dumplings) and cinnamon rolls. Either would be fabulous right now.


I am always craving gyoza. There’s a place here that does takeout that has wonderful gyoza. It’s amazing.

Also wanting loaded mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gene. (Aug 13, 2022)

A hug, and a chocolate milkshake would be nice eheh


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 14, 2022)

Water. Just water.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 14, 2022)

Mmmmmmm.  I am craving tacos.  Lucky for me, my dad should be making them for Sunday lunch.  Hid tacos are legendary.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2022)

some warm hearty soup and hashbrowns would be nice


----------



## Franny (Aug 15, 2022)

veggies, v badly want some veggies T_T


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2022)

I am full still after having had some meatloaf, and it is not possible, I could not eat more, but still, I am craving some egg rolls that I have.  So good with Chinese hot mustard.  I think I'm going to explode and egg rolls will fall out of me if I eat any more though.  Probably will just get some water for now.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 1, 2022)

Pasta bake. Give me the carbs


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 1, 2022)

Right now just another cup of coffee, also an Italian sub but I'm not getting that until tomorrow


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 1, 2022)

Salmon eggs benedict


----------



## Franny (Oct 1, 2022)

Turkey bacon  I'm waiting to make breakfast so my boyfriend can enjoy it with me but he's still sleepiiiiing. He was up late last night playing games, I hope he wakes soon because I really want some turkey bacon!!!!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 2, 2022)

buttermilk chicken with biscuits and sausage gravy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2022)

a  burger. i really hope we have it at home now lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 8, 2022)

Craving some roasted potatoes and a matcha tea latte rn


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2022)

I’m craving a ham and cheese sandwich, and I just had one…


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 9, 2022)

I still really want pumpkin or apple pie or maybe any fruit flavor


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 10, 2022)

I’m really craving something sugary. I can’t find anything in the house that’s sweet. There craving is really strong though.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 11, 2022)

It's kinda weird but I'm really craving a can of Spaghettios and Meatballs right now. I don't think they sell them here in Australia though. Same with Clam Chowder..


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 11, 2022)

Skittles


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

i really want a couple of croissants-


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2022)

I’m craving some of my favorite Mountain Dew.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 16, 2022)

Chocolate lava cakes from Domino's. I always order them when my boyfriend and I eat there. So sweet it makes my teeth hurt, but I've got such a weakness for rich chocolate.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 16, 2022)

Had a bit of chocolate earlier and now I want more.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 16, 2022)

My craving is Chipotle but I live almost 2 hours away from one


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 16, 2022)

Honestly a little bit of ice cream sounds good.
_I have none though lol... _


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 18, 2022)

Burger from Wendy’s


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 18, 2022)

vegan roast ;u; groovy beans that my sister's making it for dinner


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 18, 2022)

Chocolate chip cookies and vanilla icecream (honestly at this point I'm craving anything sweet)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2022)

Some tasty and nutritious sleep.


----------



## Plume (Oct 19, 2022)

Pizza, again.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 19, 2022)

Peach-flavored ice tea


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 19, 2022)

Oatmeal raisin cookies, for whatever reason.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 19, 2022)

Pumpkin pie covered in whip cream


----------



## Quinnquinn (Oct 20, 2022)

I was only planning on writing down an Oreo shake from Burger King because each time I’ve gotten off of work, the line is packed and takes forever so I skip the shake OR when I actually get in line, the shake machine is down.
And the other thing would be a homemade pizza, pepperoni, jalapeños and green olives for some reason is my jam right now and I’m totally okay with it


----------



## Yamakillia<3 (Oct 26, 2022)

Milktea<333 (Wintermelon, Oreo Cheesecake, Taro)


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 26, 2022)

a slice of toast


----------



## duododo (Oct 27, 2022)

I would like some sort of pumpkin-y dessert, especially since they'll be going away soon.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2022)

Honestly I could go for some ice cream even though it's cold out.
I'll probably just make some hot chocolate later.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 28, 2022)

I’m craving guacamole with lime salted chips


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 28, 2022)

Chocolate...every since yesterday.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 31, 2022)

Craving not having a stuffed nose. Also... American breakfast sausage links


----------



## amemome (Nov 1, 2022)

Another day of craving good indian food. today's craving is gobi 65 and a keema samosa.


----------



## griefseed (Nov 1, 2022)

i really want some good friend chicken. i've been watching mukbangs and the combo of fried chicken with spicy noodles looks so good. i already have the spicy noodles but fried chicken is for some reason really hard to come by around here. maybe some day i can eat like zach choi.


----------



## smug villager (Nov 1, 2022)

Ice cold Dr. Pepper and some Chinese takeout, especially the beef and broccoli with brown sauce and some sweet and sour chicken all slathered over some rice.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 2, 2022)

Was craving Reese's earlier... Now I am craving a cheeseburger despite the fact I already had dinner! Also craving a shower.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 2, 2022)

My bed lol. I'm tired today for some reason.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 2, 2022)

spicy chicken tenders


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 2, 2022)

Panda Express


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 2, 2022)

Brownies


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2022)

I’m craving a hug from one specific person. 

Also, Chinese food, but it’s cooking right now.


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2022)

I really want pizza or cheesy noodles with some chicken parm and a baguette


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 3, 2022)

The answer to Round 10 of The Spirit Tree.


----------



## Franny (Nov 4, 2022)

Wendy's spicy nuggets, they're on their way to me right now. Im so hungry....


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 6, 2022)

I could do with these amazing massive scones a cafe that I make the 1hr drive to because they are that good....

They always surprise you with a different  jam of the day too


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 27, 2022)

Something sweet.
The holidays have messed with my sugar cravings. I was doing so well before. Lol.
 Debating about picking up something from the store cuz of it :/ but I also want chips cuz I didn't buy any last month. (I shop once a month for groceries).


----------



## Aniko (Nov 27, 2022)

I saw a photo of a coffee with a cinnamon bun and now I want that. But I'm not supposed to have caffeine or sugar so...
It's also convenient that there is no store around selling good cinnamon buns around  and if I want one I will need to bake it myself.
Too lazy for that.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Nov 29, 2022)

I have no idea what its called but it was this apple and cinnamon bun thing someone made for Thanksgiving


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2022)

I’m craving ice cold water.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2022)

kalamata olives.. i do have a small snack bag of them but that's for later!


----------



## Hanami (Dec 3, 2022)

pizza! i haven't eaten pizza in months...  unfortunately my go-to pizzeria down the street (i think they were in business for 20+ years - they've been around from my childhood up to the pandemic) sold the business. the pizza wasn't the same afterwards and the new owners have closed it for a few months now, not sure why. there are no quality pizzerias near me anymore, and today i might just go out of my way to go to a good pizzeria to get a few slices


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 16, 2022)

Stacks potatoes chips or Chinese takeout (particularly thier house lo mien).

Basically salt I guess. Welp salted scramble eggs will have to do today! Lol


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2022)

Panera bread


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 16, 2022)

Same as above. Specifically one of their cinnamon crunch bagels with cream cheese.

I'm at the office and another team is doing their holiday celebration. I saw the bagels and have been craving one ever since. Sad part is, they offered me some food but I didn't accept because I don't know any of them and felt awkward.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 18, 2022)

Enchilada casserole (note: I eat it without cheese).  I keep overhearing my dad say he will make it (along with some other Mexican food) for Christmas day.  Gosh, I hope he doesn't change his mind.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m craving banana flavored milk. I have some banana Nesquik powder ordered, but it’s coming from the United Kingdom so I’m expecting it to take a while coming from a different country. I haven’t had Nesquik banana milk in a minute, lol.


----------



## Plume (Dec 20, 2022)

A burger and fries, maybe from Five Guys.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 20, 2022)

I'd love some hot chocolate right now, my brother had a packet for me but he left it at school


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 21, 2022)

mash potato by the spoonful


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'd love some hot chocolate right now, my brother had a packet for me but he left it at school


If you have cocoa powder at home you can make some homemade. It tastes pretty good. Probably not much different, but I like to think it is lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 21, 2022)

Craving tuna fish sandwiches something fierce right now.. Soo good, especially with chopped up celery


----------



## MiraForceOne (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm always craving vodka...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 22, 2022)

Still chips, but this time I have some. Probably will get to them with lunch.


----------



## tbro13 (Dec 22, 2022)

Strawberry donut


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 22, 2022)

Sleep... I didn't get much sleep at all last night.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 23, 2022)

I’d like to order a Wendy’s Bacon Deluxe


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> Sleep... I didn't get much sleep at all last night.


I feel that. Most times it's my fault to lol. I really should fix my sleep schedule.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2022)

licorice shoelace candy. i do have one bag but they're so rare here i could as well frame it lol


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 28, 2022)

Savory corn puffs. I wish I could eat an industrial ton of them, but alas, I cannot.


----------



## jadetine (Dec 28, 2022)

Coconut jelly or one of those tricolor jelly desserts (che ba mau) at Vietnamese pot luck parties: 



I find that as I age, cravings are often childhood treats that I can’t get without visiting my parents anymore…


----------



## MiraForceOne (Jan 2, 2023)

jadetine said:


> Coconut jelly or one of those tricolor jelly desserts (che ba mau) at Vietnamese pot luck parties: View attachment 475111
> I find that as I age, cravings are often childhood treats that I can’t get without visiting my parents anymore…



That would go great with vodka...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2023)

Water


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 2, 2023)

A long, hot shower. I counted the days and it's been exactly 3 weeks since I had a shower in my own home. It's been 2 weeks since I had a shower at all versus a sink bath. We're looking at probably 2 more weeks before we have a working shower again.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jan 4, 2023)

Mussels in garlic butter sauce *q*


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2023)

MiraForceOne said:


> That would go great with vodka...


Looks like it'd taste pretty good with some chocolate to. Or maybe like chocolate drizzle.


----------



## MiraForceOne (Tuesday at 11:42 PM)

TheDuke55 said:


> Looks like it'd taste pretty good with some chocolate to. Or maybe like chocolate drizzle.


Why not both vodka and chocolate?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Tuesday at 11:53 PM)

I would really like to have some cake(any flavor especially vanilla right now)


----------



## xara (Wednesday at 12:08 AM)

a good night’s sleep and chocolate milk lol. i have a carton of the latter in my fridge, so i’m about to go have some right now.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Wednesday at 1:13 AM)

sleep. i've been awake for yonks


----------



## Midoriya (Wednesday at 5:10 AM)

Honestly, same as above.  Finally going to sleep and I'm going to sleep in, and my kitty starts scratching nonstop on the hallway door.  SO annoying.  I had to go out and shoo her away, but now I feel bad.

Also had chocolate milk, same as Xara, lol.


----------



## LadyDestani (Wednesday at 8:50 AM)

Adding myself to the sleep cravings. I could barely force myself out of bed this morning and now I can't keep my eyes open. Unfortunately, I've got a full work day ahead of me.


----------



## amemome (Yesterday at 8:59 PM)

fried chicken please... it's been so long since i've had my soy garlic fried chicken fix  i always end up most intensely craving at night when i'm winding down for the day.


----------

